# Fires Online Comp Journal



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

*Fires Online Comp Journal NO WHORING PLEASE*

**** NEW RULE: PLEASE NO WHORING IN INDIVIDUALS JOURNALS*****  Keep posts related to THAT individuals Journal.  anwering questions, giving constructive criticisms etc.  No jokes and quick comments.
************************************************


Name: Brian aka Fire
Age: 41 
Height: 6'0

Current Weight: 210lbs and aprox. 
Goals: Drop bodyfat, gain my size back. 

Stats:
neck: 17"
chest: 47 1/2"  
upper arm: 16 1/4"
forarms: 13 1/2
waist: 39 1/2"
thigh: 24" 
calve: 15 1/2"


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh thats not right. I was expecting pics in here


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

I am a MOD- so I have to see everything So just post the damn pics


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

18% not that bad Fire....
Let me fill in for you
Stats:
neck: 20"
chest: 50" 
upper arm: 9"
waist: 72"
hips: 86" fat arse!! 
thigh: 42" 
calve: 9"


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 18% not that bad Fire....
> Let me fill in for you
> Stats:
> ...




haha


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

wear the tights wear the tights 

seriously though hun you are not setting a good example for everyone here  no pics and no stats 

AND STOP WITH THE FAT CHICK COMMENTS you sound like an ignorant hick


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 22, 2003)

i am hard on you cause i know that really your a softy but you keep making those rude "fat chick" comments and it isnt nice  you know that i think you look drop dead sexy in those tights


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

Dammit fire, man you are such a whore, you and riss both


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am hard on you cause i know that really your a softy but you keep making those rude "fat chick" comments and it isnt nice  you know that i think you look drop dead sexy in those tights



Hey fat people are allowed to make fun of other fat people.  It's only rude when some tightass body dude makes fun of fat people that it's rude.    That's why black people are allowed to call each other the "N" word and it's not offensive.    Why it's acceptable for a Polish person to tell Polish Jokes and so on.   In short when your part of the club you get to bust on the club.  My observation anyway.   I also make fun of myself much more then others, you know that.   You should also know I mean no offense.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL  Been a while since you got some     YOU SEEM A BIT "PENT UP"


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

I've seen about ONE serious post in here 

Get to work fire


----------



## firestorm (Sep 23, 2003)

Ironic you said that Jenny, I was just deleting all my whore posts. (look above).  Notice I left the one about fat people.  I left it for a reason. 
Now that I've FINALLY posted my STATS, YOU CAN SEE WHY I CAN MAKE FUN OF FAT FUQING PEOPLE. BECAUSE I AM ONE!!!!!!!!!!   (YES I'M YELLING)  I'm soo damn DISGUSTED right now you have no 
I FUQING DEA.  I was kidding a bit earlier about being out of shape BUT JESUS CHRIST I SWEAR I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS THIS FUQING BAD OFF.  WHOS BRIGHT IDEA WAS HAVING TO POST STATS ANYWAY???  Oh man, I really can't believe the measurement around my stomach was 40!!!!!  4 fuqing 0 !!!!!  I'm still wearing 34' waist pants for Christs' sakes.  So my hips are 34 and right above my pant line I'm a fat bastard.   And the rest of those measurements  oh I want to puke right now I swear to God.  I can't remember the last time I was this upset.  I've never been a much of a tape measure guy and did not get off on measuring my arms and stuff but I do know that the "last" time I measured my arms and that was on a request by someone, they were over 18"  Yes I'm rambling cause I want to get this all out in one post.  I don't want this journal FAT too!!!  THIGHS  24"!!!!!!!  Oh God this is BAD.  I think I need to get off this computer right now I'm soo upset, and humiliated and embarassed.  I'm also removing that FUQING AVITAR PIC TOO. I don't deserve to have that up there.  That is NOT ME. That WAS me.
I'm sorry for whomever reads this but I have to get this out now so I can get over feeling sorry for my BIG FAT ASS and get busy fixing EVERY FUQING THING!  Christ this reminds me of my old steroid days after I gave them up for life.  I took every huge ripped and bad to the bone pic of me and shreaded them.  I feel just like that right now.  Oh well I suppose I'm done for now. I gotta go cry so I can move on to the 2nd phase of depression, Anger.  then to phase 3 recovery. Then phase 4 kick ass take no prisoners phase.  Hope that happens by tomorrow.

PS. Please don't waist posts in here trying to console or make me feel better.  I don't need pep talks.  What I need only I can give to me. That is how I work best.  Alone.  Thanks anyway but keep the pitty party, I'm not attending.  (think I'm already on the anger phase).
********************
Edit: adding to this post from earlier:

I just remembered I have to post pictures!!!!  This really sucks.  I'm suddenly NOT liking this contest at all.  This is going to be way to humiliating if not only to myself.  Knowing the callibur of people here you'll lie and say oh you don't look so bad and shit but I know better.  Numbers on a tape measure don't lie.   I swear I'm going through some sort of shock and disbelief right now.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 23, 2003)

ok I'm seriously considering altering my goals for this contest.  I'm thinking to screw heavy training what so ever and just work on weight reduction.  Shit loads of dieting, even more shit loads of cardio, weight training not concerning myself with getting bigger for awhile.  then maybe some heavy liposuction with my Hoover.  What do you guys/gals think.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

That Hoover might just give you a Polish hickey.  Try a Kirby.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 23, 2003)

hey not funny plus your not supposed to be joking in the journals anymore.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 23, 2003)

fire.
we are all in the same boat hun and i felt the same way as you a couple of weeks ago. I relaized that NOTHING i had in my closet fit me anymore. I ended up crying and putting my jammys on and going back to bed for the day. We all have to love ourselves no matter what form we come in. If we have let ourselves go then we have to just pick ourselves up and get back to it. Habits are hard to break, but its all attainable and you will get there with the rest of us. When you say "fat people" it drives me nuts because thats not who they are as a person its just who they have come through bad habits and not taking care of their inner bodies and mind first. So hun pm me your diet and training and lets get you going


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2003)

*My damn Front view*

Photos moved to Official area: "Let the Games Begin" Thread


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2003)

*Side Freeken View*

Photos moved to Official area: "Let the Games Begin" Thread


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2003)

*f'ing Back shot*

Photos moved to Official area: "Let the Games Begin" Thread


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 26, 2003)

Fire the way you were talking I was expecting a lot worse.  You still look big and your back is wide as heck.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

k i have to say something here hun.
you need to talk to someone about your problem with thinking your fat. 
i geuss you are suffering the same sydrome as many people here, me included. 
you are leaner than 90% of the population and look AMAZING. 
pm me and we can figure this out.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

Fat??!! Hardly.
You look great. Just need some finishing touches. And as JBO said, you look better than most of the population. Don;t be so hard on yourself


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

I totally agree with J'Bo and Leslie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2003)

What the hell Fire? If your fat then what does that make me? Half-kidding, mostly serious! You look great, I'd give quite a bit to look as good as your pics! Remember, it's all relative though. I say still train heavy till around Jan or Feb and then cut, I don't think you'll hurt at all doing that!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2003)

Fat arse


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2003)

Not really mate  You should come back to your old shape in no time. You could'a at least friken smiled.....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Fire the way you were talking I was expecting a lot worse.  You still look big and your back is wide as heck.



Well Derek man that means alot. Thank you.  I still think your being way to kind but thank you very much.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k i have to say something here hun.
> you need to talk to someone about your problem with thinking your fat.
> i geuss you are suffering the same sydrome as many people here, me included.
> ...



Jen your a friend and I wouldn't have expected you to have responded any other way. Your true class and a good friend but dear,,,,, I may have seemed to overaccentuate my thinetically challenged physic BUT...tape measurements do NOT lie or exaggerate. With those measurements I've posted I honestly swear I did not over estimate my delemma.   Maybe you feel I carry obesitey well.  I never thought of John Candy as thinetically challenged either, I always thought of him as an excellent commedian.  Get my drift?  Love ya.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Fat??!! Hardly.
> You look great. Just need some finishing touches. And as JBO said, you look better than most of the population. Don;t be so hard on yourself



OK guys  ya see your looking at a picture or 2 and commenting on what you see now.  Your comparing me to others.  I compare to only myself and what I have been, what I should be and what I know I can be again.   What I see is something entirely different then I'm used to seeing.  Don't you remember my lovely "red and black zebra" short cammo pics guys?  Does that look like the same person?  Or even the mountain bike pics. Even in the mountain bike pics, I wasn't as muscular but my waist was around 32 or 33 and that was one year ago August.  I've gone totally downhill since last winters injury and I'm a bid down about it but in no way am I a quitter.  This is my way of dealing.  I'll lambaste myself, call myself names, put myself down and then kick my ass back into shape and bring myself back up.  That's the way the military works and what I'm used to.   They break you down then build you up.  
When I say,, if anyone on here says yea Fire you look like shit, that doesn't hurt my feelings.  That is fuel for my fire and responses that I welcome.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What the hell Fire? If your fat then what does that make me? Half-kidding, mostly serious! You look great, I'd give quite a bit to look as good as your pics! Remember, it's all relative though. I say still train heavy till around Jan or Feb and then cut, I don't think you'll hurt at all doing that!



You hit the nail on the head when you used the word "relative" Rock. That is exactly right.   How I look when compared to what I'm used to is below par.  Sure I look like Mr. Olymplia standing next to Jarrod from Subways before picture but I not comparing to him or anyone other then myself.   You put things in perspective very nicely Rock and thanks for the Advice.  Jan-Feb? 

 Well we think pretty similar.  I was looking at 1st week of March.   My goal is to put on as much lean muscle as possible in that time without adding more bodyfat. Now since my goals are more weight lose, and a fitter look, the muscle mass will not be dramatic since my diet has to stay pretty strict.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Not really mate  You should come back to your old shape in no time. You could'a at least friken smiled.....



True I could'a smiled Riss my friend but I was very uncomforable taking those photos.  I'm a bit insecure right now.  You know, I did not allow my wife or kids to take one photo of me taken this entire summer with my shirt off or at the beach.   In fact, every summer up until this one I'd always do the yard work shirtless. this year I always had on at least a  tank top.  And it was Freeken hot let me tell  ya.  Now that is insecurity at it's finest.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

Friday was 1st full blown leg day on the come back trail and oh my God am I paying for it. Two days later and walking, sitting is agony. Last week was 1st leg workout and I only did 3 sets of inverted Leg presses with 300 and reps in the 10 - 8 range.  Was getting very light headed to the point I almost passed out every time I stood up so called it quits. 
This week was a different story. Still not a full blown leg day but for only the second workout it was more then enough expecially after what I'm still feeling tonight.
Squats
1 x 20 x 135
1 x 12 x 185
1 x 10 x 205
1 x 10 x 205 

Presses
1 x 10 x 350
1 x 10 x 350
1 x 10 x 350

quads cramping so that was it. (No extensions)

Leg curls
1 x 10 x 60
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 08 x 70

Standing Calf raises
1 x 20 x 135
1 x 12 x 185
1 x 12 x 185

** this post was edited.  the poundages were incorrect in several areas but it was pretty close.   I normally put these workouts in at work and go by memory.  I'm home and fixed errors.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Monday 09/29/03 (my Wife's birthday)  Happy Birthday Carla!!!

CHEST  /   POWER   (Power reps should be in the 4 - 6 range but I'm still trying to dial things in. Power training also does not include the flies but I had to have them)

Incline D/B Bench   
1 x 10 x 85  (warmup)
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 95 (to failure)
1 x 07 x 95 (to failure)

Flat D/B Bench
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 06 x 95  (to failure)
1 x 04 x 95  (to failure)

Weighted Dips
1 x 08 x 25 (failure)
1 x 08 x 25 (failure)
1 x 04 x 45 (failure)

Incline to Decline D/B flies  (number in parens are incline pin position)
(+2) 1 x 45 x 15
(+1) 1 x 45 x 15
(0)   1 x 45 x 15  (0 = flat)
(-1) 1 x 45 x 12
(-1) 1 x 45 x 12

NOTE:  Currently sick with a cold but don't feel it hindered the workout any.  Maybe off a rep or two at the top of workout but too early in training to tell.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

looks like your back on track phatty  
btw yes you look like the same red tights man i once knew


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

I'll delete this in the morning.  I just wanted to say you look great.  I love your legs.  You're going to do well Fire.....there...could say more but...this is your thread and I respect your wishes.  Again, I'll delete this in the a.m.

See ya.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

Babsie,, I'm not a journal weenie, you can leave it expecially since it was a compliment. hahahaha    Seriously though Babsie,, you love my leges?  don't you think they are somewhat behind my upper body?  I think they look really skinny expecially my calves.   I've been hitting them pretty darn hard as of late.  I made legs/calves my 1st priority. Do you think that is a mistake?     
P.S. Thank you for your supportive and complimentary post.  Very appreciated.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> looks like your back on track phatty
> btw yes you look like the same red tights man i once knew



Yeaaa girl you know it!  I'm busten a cap in my azz for sure. Hams still a little sore believe it or not.  

laughing at your red tights line there.  Your too funny.  I'm burning them photos one of these days.  lol
*******************
This will be out of order when I post my last few workouts tomorrow. I forgot to bring them in to copy over to here.  But this was todays workout.  Yesterdays and a few others to follow tomorrow night.

Note: really sore "all over" today from previous workouts.  Almost didn't do anything today but felt I pushed myself to do triceps non the less.
10/04/03  TRICEPS/POWER

Close grip bench presses.
1 x 15 x 135
1 x 12 x 185
1 x 08 x 205
1 x 08 x 205
1 x 08 x 205            (did I mention I was really sore?)

DECLINED SKULL CRUSHERS
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 10 x 115
1 x 10 x 115

OVERHEAD D/B EXTENSIONS  (2 handed of course)
1 x 10 x 90
1 x 08 x 95 
1 x 06 x 95    (yep,, reaaaaly sore)

Reps are still off. Need to dial in a lower rep range on POWER day.  Damn I should have gone heavier but every set felt like it was going to be my last today.   I was really hurting.
 

Biceps were OUT today.  They were totally shot from the back/shoulder workout the day earlier.  I could barely straighten my arms all day.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

FRIDAY 10/03/03  POWER
BACK

PULLUPS  
1 x 08 x 00
1 x 08 x 00
1 x 08 x 00
1 x 08 x 00
1 x 08 x 00

BENTOVER BARBELL ROWS
1 x 08 x 185
1 x 08 x 185
1 x 08 x 225

D/B ROWS
1 x 08 x 85
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 95

Close grip (v handle) PULLUPS  
1 x 06 x 00  (1min rest for these sets)
1 x 06 x 00
1 x 04 x 00


SHOULDERS

D/B MILITARY PRESS

1 x 10 x 65 **  warmup
1 x 06 x 75
1 x 04 x 75
1 x 04 x 75

SIDE LATERALS  (3 sec hold at top of reps)
1 x 10 x 30
1 x 10 x 30
1 x 10 x 30

REAR LATERALS  (one arm hold 3 secs at top)
1 x 10 x 30
1 x 10 x 30 
1 x 08 x 35

Shrugs  (5 second hold and squeeze at top)

1 x 10 x 135 ** w/up
1 x 12 x 135 ** w/up
1 x 10 x 185
1 x 08 x 185
1 x 08 x 185


NOTES: 1) This was my 1st shoulder and trap workout in MONTHS. (My right shoulder injury has been feeling pretty good so I figured it was time to really start hitting shoulders again.
2)  Weights were not very heavy but I was really concentrating on perfect form and extra long pause and squeeze reps.   They make the excercises much more difficult.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2003)

Looking good Fire! The Shrugs, do you do them with db or bar?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

Yea I wish I had 185 lb dumbells.   In the case above, I used straight bar.  I do alternate with D/b's though.  usually every other workout or every 3rd workout I'll use D/Bs instead.  (DB's by the way,,, I do  one side at a time.   I'll hold onto the DB rack with my free hand)  I seem to get a little bit more range of motion as well as giving each trap a little more isolation and attention.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey, I never know about the weights with everybody here, wouldn't surprise me to see you shrugging 200 lb db's  
I'll have to try that one at a time, I always feel the left gets good ROM and the right doesn't. Thanks


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

Your welcome Rock!  I think you'll like them.
***********************************
MONDAY 10/06/03   (REP RANGE)

CHEST

FLAT BARBELL BENCH PRESS
1 x 15 x 135
1 x 10 x 185
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 07 x 225

INCLINE D/B BENCH
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 07 x 95
1 x 05 x 95

FLAT FLIES
1 x 15 x 50
1 x 12 x 55
1 x 08 x 60

D/B PULLOVERS
1 x 12 x 75 
1 x 10 x 75



BACK

CLOSE GRIP PULLUPS  (V BAR grip over pullup bar)

1 x 08 x 00 
1 x 06 x 00
1 x 06 x 00

T-BAR ROWS 

1 x 10 x 140
1 x 10 x 140
1 x 10 x 165

D/B ROWS

1 x 10 x 95
1 x 10 x 95 
1 x 08 x 95

SEATED CALF RAISES

1 x 15 x 100
1 x 15 x 100
1 x 15 x 100
1 x 15 x 100

NOTES:   Today I knew my poundages were not going to be very impressive.   My triceps expecially were still sore as hell and arms kept giving out on Bench Presses way before my chest.   I did my last arm workout a bit too close to chest day for sure.  I still wasn't recooped enough.   
The close grip pullups were also very difficult because biceps also were giving out).


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

Well I'm happy about one thing anyway,  I took a new measurement around the big ole' gut and I'm seeing some reduction.  
I measured 39 1/2 on day one  and today I measured in ever so slightly under 38 inches.  down 1 1/2 inches so I'm pretty happy with that expecially since I'm not taking any weight loss suppliments.  If only I had some of that CLEN stuff from VPX that I've heard so much about!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

Now the BAD news.  I'm not sure I'll be posting on IM.COM for awhile due to some personnel conflicts and hard feeling with certain individuals here.  I need to step back for awhile because I just don't need that type of aggrivation.  I don't come here to get into debates and arguments with people over petty bullshit so I'm just going to hang over at a Mountain bike site for awhile.  I'll miss just about everyone here and I'll pop in from time to time to read your journals and maybe throw in a post or two in here.  Take care everyone and I'll be back at you by the time this contest draws to a close.  Good luck to everybody and take care.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I'm happy about one thing anyway,  I took a new measurement around the big ole' gut and I'm seeing some reduction.
> I measured 39 1/2 on day one  and today I measured in ever so slightly under 38 inches.  down 1 1/2 inches so I'm pretty happy with that expecially since I'm not taking any weight loss suppliments.  If only I had some of that CLEN stuff from VPX that I've heard so much about!!!!



Congrats fire!  That's excellent progress...obviously what you are doing is paying off.  Sorry to hear that we won't be hearing from you as often because your input is always lighthearted and valuable.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

no effin way your going anywhere MR


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey guys I had a bad week and certain things just set me off.  I'll be in and out of your journals and in here but that is the extent of it for a little while.  It's me honestly.  I shouldn't let someone that is just expressing negative feelings towards something I said get me so crazy but I just need a cooling off period and wait for that crap to blow over.  Thanks for your words Pony and J'Bo, stop yelling at me!!!  lol


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

not yellin at you love  just calling you loudly 
i know that we have to get some things together as do i.
so pm me when you get a sec.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

TUESDAY 10/7/03    Total workout time:  30min.  (POWER)

BICEPS

Barbell Curl
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 08 x 105
1 x 06 x 115
1 x 05 x 125

Preacher Curls
1 x 10 x 70  (too light)
1 x 10 x 80  (still to light)
1 x 06 x 90  (bout time)     pnds will be adjusted correctly next w/o

Hammer Curls

1 x 10 x 80
1 x 08 x 90

Concentration Curls

1 x 12 x 30    No breaks between sets.
1 x 12 x 35
1 x 08 x 35

Cable Crunches

1 x 15 x 80
1 x 15 x 80
1 x 15 x 80


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

THURSDAY 10/09/03 Total workout time: 22min. (POWER)

SHOULDERS

Military D/B presses
1 x 10 x 60 *  w/up
1 x 06 x 70
1 x 04 x 80
1 x 03 x 80

Side Laterals

1 x 08 x 40
1 x 06 x 45
1 x 06 x 45

Rear Laterals (one hand at a time)

1 x 08 x 40
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 06 x 50

Upright Barbell Rows
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 08 x 105
1 x 06 x 115

Time was running short today, I had to cut all breaks down to about 1 minute I think it screwed up my last set of Mil. Presses and expecially the upright rows.  I would have loved  to do one more set.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

FRIDAY 10/10/03 Total workout time: 60min. (THRASHING) Yea I made that name up about 10 seconds ago when I fell down.

LEGS

Squats
1 x 12 x 135
1 x 08 x 205     
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 06 x 255
1 x 06 x 255

Leg Presses  
1 x 06 x 400
1 x 08 x 400
1 x 08 x 425

Extensions
1 x 12 x 105
1 x 12 x 130
1 x 10 x 150

Leg Curls
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 07 x 80
1 x 06 x 80   Reps felt like crap. Lacking the "feel".  Dropped wgt.
1 x 08 x 70   Better squeeze/hold and mind muscle connection.

Stiff Leg Deads:  
1 x 12 x 105
1 x 10 x 125  


Notes:  Poundages went up pretty well in squats/presses compared to previous "comeback" workouts.  This was the 1st workout since last February that included extensions,  leg curls and St. Lg. Deads.   I'm not rushing anything. I don't want to re-injure anything.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

Friday I started taking some suppliments to go with my Iron.  Iron as in gym equipment.    
Creatine(GNC brand), Glutamine, 1-T (Gaspari Labs; I get it at cost from him), ClenX from VPX. (Damn that stuff lingers in your mouth for EVER!! Taste like caugh medicine)


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

SATURDAY 10/11/03 REP RANGE  (25 mins)
BICEPS

Seated (very slight decline) Alternate Dumbell Curls
1 x 08 x 40
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 08 x 50
1 x 06 x 55

Lying Cable Curls  (E-Z bar attachment)
1 x 12 x 60 
1 x 10 x 80 
1 x 08 x 80 

Cable Concentration Curls

1 x 10 x 20
1 x 12 x 20

Ya I know weight looks light here but you don't know my pully system. It isn't the smoothest thing around.

NOTES:  All reps sets performed with zero cheating.  All reps were slow and deliberate and pause/squeeze at the top of each one.  Slow negative returns.   I felt fantastic after the routine.  Not many sets but totally fried afterwards.  I have to ask GoPro if I'm allowed to add one or two more sets.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2003)

Fire, are you sure you want to start 1-T now?  I'd give your joints and ligaments time to adjust to the weights before taking it.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

Ya think Maniclion?  Have you ever taken 1T?  Is it THAT good?  I remember when I started anabolics many moons ago that the ligaments could not keep up with the muscle strength and I had some problems for a period.  Do you think the muscles will react in such a way with this 1T?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2003)

I've taken PH's before and yes my strength did surpass my joints even after I'd been lifting for a while.  Remember we just started a few weeks ago our bodies still need to adjust.  I was planning on using an Anabolic supplement in Nov. to allow myself time to build up my ligs and tendons.  I'd ask around for other opinions.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks Man,,, I just sent Gopro a PM on the subject actually. thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2003)

I know you're anxious to get bigger, but could you afford another 6 month setback?  Look at me I sprained my knee and haven't done legs in 3 weeks because I'm paranoid.  Don' rush it, it will come in due time.  Just visualize next spring with your ripped muscles glistening with sweat as you take your final comp pic.  Let me know what GP says.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

Man I hear what your saying Man.  I'll let you know what GP says for sure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree with Maniclon Fire. I started 1-ad by ergopharm a couple of weeks ago and all my lifts went up quite a bit (nothing to compare with you guys but for me a huge improvement). But since the lifts went up my elbows and forearms are killing me. I have trouble pushing or doing triceps now and I haven't been able to do biceps for awhile now!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

Yep those are the same symptoms I remember quite clearly.  Pushing a bar with your hands and when you release the bar pain would shoot up through your forearms.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 13, 2003)

MONDAY 10/13/03 (SHOCK)  Time: I forgot to keep track

I'm not sure I'll be doing Incline Barbells in the future. they really bother the shoulder I injured. 
(Even with 135 warmup I was feeling sharp pains inside the upper shoulder around the medial deltoid.  I keep a pretty low Incline also so I wasn't too high.)
 I may have to stick with Dumbells on that.

CHEST  
Incline Barbell Bench supersetting with Incline Flies  
1 x 12 x 135  (ss)  1 x 12 x 40     (1 1/2 min breaks)
1 x 10 x 185  (ss)  1 x 12 x 45
1 x 08 x 185  (ss)  1 x 10 x 50
1 x 07 x 185  (ss)  1 x 10 x 50

Flat flye suppersetting with Dips

1 x 12 x 45  (ss) 1 x 10   1 minute breaks
1 x 12 x 50  (ss) 1 x 10
1 x 10 x 50  (ss) 1 x 10

Barbell Bench Press  Drop sets

1 x 08 x 205    1 minute breaks
1 x 08 x 195
1 s 07 x 185


NOTES:  This was a pitiful day for me.  I mean feeling REALLY run down and almost didn't train at all.  I worked out directly after dinner which didn't help but I really had to push myself to even go down those stairs.
I was really weak. doing the drop sets for example  I miscaluculated the weight and put less on that I thought.   the weight almost flew out of my hand when I took it off the rack. reps started off great but arms died almost suddently as I approaced rep 6.  Just horrible today although I did have a really good pump going on afterward.   If I'm not sore tomorrow I'll know today was a waste.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

Yea, the barbell limits your movement, I'd stick with DB inclines if I were you,  better squeeze ability too.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 13, 2003)

I know but I'm limitied with dumbells I only have up to 110's


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

I have to get more weights soon too.  Although the OVT workout will buy me some time to save up for them since I use lighter weight.  Oh well that's the price we pay for getting stronger.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

so hows your night hun?
hows that wrist feeling 
you get the file i sent


----------



## firestorm (Oct 13, 2003)

No J'Bo,,, I did not get it dear so I'm still healthy if you know what I mean. hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Oct 24, 2003)

TUESDAY 10/14/03 (SHOCK) Time:  Forgot again.

BACK
Pullovers
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10x 70

Pulldowns
1 x 10 x 150
1 x 10 x 150
1 x 10 x 150

Stiff arm Pulldowns
1 x 10 x 60
1 x 10 x 70

Bentover Rows 
1 x 08 x 185
1 x 10 x 185

Wide Grip Cable Rows
1 x 10 x 160
1 x 10 x 150
1 x 10 x 150


----------



## firestorm (Oct 24, 2003)

THURSDAY 10/16/03 Total workout time: 40min. (SHOCK) 

LEGS
Supersets:
Extensions
1 x 12 x 105
1 x 12 x 105 
1 x 12 x 105
Front Squats
1 x 10 x 135
1 x 10 x 155
1 x 08 x 175

Leg Extensions
1 x 12 x 125
1 x 12 x 125
Leg Presses 
1 x 10 x 400
1 x 10 x 400


Leg Curls 

1 x 10 x 60 
1 x 10 x 60 
1 x 08 x 65
1 x 08 x 65
Stiff Leg Deadlifts
1 x 10 x 135
1 x 10 x 135 
1 x 10 x 135
1 x 08 x 155


----------



## firestorm (Oct 24, 2003)

FRIDAY 10/17/03 (POWER) Time: 30 Minutes

TRICEPS
Close Grip Bench Presses
1 x 15 x 135
1 x 08 x 195
1 x 06 x 215
1 x 06 x 225

Skull Crushers
1 x 10 x 115
1 x 08 x 125
1 x 08 x 125

D/B Extensions
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 95


BICEPS
Standing E-Z curls
1 x 10 x 105
1 x 10 x 105
1 x 08 x 125
1 x 06 x 135

Standing Alternate D/B Curls
1 x 06 x 50
1 x 04 x 60
1 x 04 x 60

Concentration Curls
1 x 10 x 30
1 x 10 x 35
1 x 08 x 40


----------



## firestorm (Oct 24, 2003)

MONDAY 10/20/03  (POWER)  Time: 30 mins

Chest
D/B Bench Bench
1 x 10 x 85
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 06 x 110
1 x 06 x 110

Incline D/B Bench
1 x 08 x 90
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 100

Dips
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 08 x 25
1 x 08 x 25

Note:  Feeling lots of right shoulder pain during Dips  (very sharp)


----------



## firestorm (Oct 24, 2003)

WEDNESDAY 10/22/03 (POWER) Time: 30 Minutes

BACK
Pullups
1 x 08
1 x 08
1 x 08
1 x 08

Deadlifts
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 225

Bentover Rows
1 x 08 x 185
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 225

Seated Cable Rows
1 x 08 x 180
1 x 08 x 180
1 x 08 x 180

1 x 10 x 160
1 x 10 x 150
1 x 10 x 150


----------



## firestorm (Oct 29, 2003)

SUNDAY 10/26/03 (POWER) Time: 60 Minutes

LEGS

SQUATS
1 x 12 x 135
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 03 x 295

PRESSES
1 x 06 x 450
1 x 06 x 450
1 x 06 x 450

EXTENSIONS
1 x 10 x 140
1 x 10 x 165
1 x 10 x 165

LEG CURLS
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 04 x 90
1 x 06 x 80
1 x 06 x 80
1 x 06 x 70


----------



## firestorm (Oct 29, 2003)

SUNDAY 10/27/03 (POWER) Time:30 Mins.

CHEST

INCLINE D/B BENCH
1 x 10 x 85
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 100
1 x 06 x 110

FLAT D/B BENCH
1 x 04 x 110
1 x 05 x 110
1 x 04 x 110
1 x 08 x 100

INCLINE FLIES
1 x 12 x 50
1 x 10 x 60

FLAT FLIES
1 x 10 x 60
1 x 08 x 60


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 29, 2003)

are you doing gopro's workouts???


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 29, 2003)

wheres my fire


----------



## firestorm (Oct 30, 2003)

Right here little lady but your never here anymore when I'm on!!! You don't love Fire anymore. I suppose you prefer water.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Oct 30, 2003)

WEDNESAY 10/29/03 (POWER) Time:30 Mins.

SHOULDERS

D/B Military Press

1 x 10 x 65 (warm up)
1 x 06 x 75 
1 x 05 x 85  (F)  Going for 6
1 x 03 x 85  (F)  (was going for 4-6 reps)
1 x 06 x 80 (F)

Side Laterals
1 x 08 x 35
1 x 06 x 40   (F)  left shoulder aching after set.
1 x 08 x 40   (F) Shoulders really hurting at this point

Rear Laterals
1 x 10 x 40   
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 08 x 50   (F)

Barbell Shrugs
1 x 15 x 135
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 08 x 275
1 x 08 x 275  (F)
1 x 08 x 275  (F)     All paused at top for a second or so.

The timely pauses take alot out of me on the Shrugs.  If I didn't hold for over a second on each rep I could have either gone heavier or did more reps.   I really liked the feeling of the pause reps though.  I believe it's worth the extra weight.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> are you doing gopro's workouts???



Yes maaam I sure am doing a modified version though.  Certain excercises I don't have the capability due to lack of equipment such as one legged curls.  And I've been doing more sets then 3.  3 just doesn't seem to cut it even if I go all out.  For example I'll go heavy enough that I can only get 4 reps for 3 sets but I feel that I can do more sets.  that is only  36 total reps for chest. I don't feel that is enough for me.  I need more.  MUCH more. hahaha  So far I've been having wonderful gains.  I've gotten bigger and if you look at my 1st few weeks of training and compare to the last ones you will see a serious improvement.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 30, 2003)

THURSDAY 10/30/03 (REP RANGE)  TIME: 45mins.

BACK

Weighted pullups
1 x 08 x 00    (Warm up)
1 x 06 x 10    (Probably could have pushed for 1-2 more)
1 x 06 x 20    (Failure, could not get 7)
1 x 06 x 20    (F)
1 x 06 x 00  (30 seconds after last weighted set)  (F)

Close Grip Pullups   V Bar Row attachment hung over a straight pullup bar
1 x 08 x 00   (Not failure; assumed it would have been harder going by 
                   a previous workout from my log)  Proof I'm getting stronger
1 x 06 x 20   (Failure)  Tried 7 but very sloppy;didn't count it.  I never count sloppy reps even if I get them.

T-Bar Rows
1 x 08 x 165
1 x 08 x 190    (maybe could have "cheated" a few more reps)
1 x 08 x 200    (F)
1 x 08 x 175  45 seconds after last set   (F)  burnen'  

D/B Rows
1 x 10 x 100   (F)
1 x 10 x 100   (F)
1 x 10 x 100   (am i dead yet;  almost)  (Real Failure; almost passed out after this last set.

Pullovers
1 x 10 x 75   
1 x 10 x 75   ( now I had enough; where did I put that tape measure again??? Damn I'm all swolled up and sheeit.  hahahaha)
(FAILURE); 11TH Rep would have been sloppy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 30, 2003)

Looking real good Fire! Now do you go to failure on each set, or just towards the end?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

i still love yah 
will make sure that i am home next mon night after i get my bf tested  then we can chat up a storm....a fire storm


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looking real good Fire! Now do you go to failure on each set, or just towards the end?


Ouch, that is a difficult question to answer Rock.  to be totally honest, I take each set one at a time.  To be honest both ways. My 1st excercise for a bodypart or area such as pullups, I'll go 1st set with no weight and NOT to failure.  then the following sets I go till I can't do anymore.   To make it real simple,

*****ROCK:I've  EDITED my LAST TWO WORKOUTS and put an F for failure and Notes.  All I know is that whatever I'm doing, it's totally working for me.  My poundages and size have come up pretty damn good over the past several weeks.  I'm really happy about my progress to date.   I measured my arms the other day and they were a little over 17 cold so I'm coming along really well.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i still love yah
> will make sure that i am home next mon night after i get my bf tested  then we can chat up a storm....a fire storm



Well I'll be waiting for you J'Bo.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

well i am here...with a hangover still


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

Awesome man! I like your F's and Notes, I'll have to start doing that! How is your shoulder holding up?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i am here...with a hangover still


Hummm, then I guess sex is outta the question. Damn and to think I'm only about 20 minutes from your house right now on a work trip.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Awesome man! I like your F's and Notes, I'll have to start doing that! How is your shoulder holding up?



Well I just put those  F's and notes in there for you my friend. They were'nt there until you asked your question.  lol

My shoulder scares me.  I have good days and bad.  I'm afraid to do my next chest workout with a straight bar.  It seems to stress the shoulder girdle and cause pain during a set.  I may be forced to stay with dumbells on flats and inclines which pisses me off cause I only have dumbells up to 110s.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

Man, I wish I could lift 110 lbs, much less not be happy with that weight because it's too light!!

Have you tried different grips on the bar? When I was having shoulder problems, I found a wider grip did not hurt my shoulders too much.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Oh of course I have rock it's unbelievable.  close grip medium grip  close/medium grip, wide, medium wide  it just doesn't matter.  FUQ.  As soon as I put 225 or more on the bar I feel it.  The heavier I go the sharper the pain is.  REally suks to be me.   Oh and don't get me wrong the 110's are ok right now but I feel that in a few weeks I may outgrow them on flats and inclines.  I'm getting good clean 6's with them now so I'll just cut one of the lighter sets and do an extra with 110s  then I'll be forced to just raise the reps when I can do 4 sets of 6 or more.  Xmas is coming.  Time to ask for 120s I suppose.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hummm, then I guess sex is outta the question. Damn and to think I'm only about 20 minutes from your house right now on a work trip.



you are such a liar  you are no where near my house


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

No really I am.  Want to meet me in lets say an hour?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 3, 2003)

Things look good fire, you're making baby J (me) and big J (J'Bo) proud!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

oh yes i am soo proud of him...but i told him to stop sending me his monthly progress nudies cause it aint fair to the other competitors....unless they all want to send me some


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

Thank you ladies for the kind words. I appreciate it girls.  I'll tell you I had a fantastic chest day today and can't wait to post it. I hit 275 on flat bench barbell bench and 255 on incline barbell bench which was impossible a few weeks ago.  I was struggling with 225 on flats.  Most of my problems were related to my shoulder but today I just did several sets with just the bar and really light weights to loosen it up and it worked.  I'm real happy if you can't tell.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

Awesome man! Can't wait to see your post!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

k here is my long whore.

i have a plan fire.
this is what we will do to get you to Vegas.
Just hear me out...cause i am drop dead serious.
you watch the movie shallow hal?
well i am coming to your house dressed in the fat suit.
i will ring the door bell and let the mrs. answer.
i will be bawling my head off asking for you.
telling her i need you to come to vegas to help me get in shape for my reunion.
i will insist that your the best trainer in the world and that it was my dads last dying wish for me to get in shape again.
she will let you go FOR SURE.
then when i drop you off i will be in shape jenny 
seriously this will work.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

omg!!! that is waaaay too funny Jen.  I almost fell off my chair just now.  Oh man I could see her face now.  hahahahahahaha    B, who the fuq is that obese woman at the door crying for you?  Umm it's  someone from work that I told I would help.   OK then B you can go and help her, see you in a week.  Thanks dear..................WEEK LATER (the return home)   WHOLLY SHEEIT B, WHO IS THAT HOT LOOKING CHICK THAT JUST DROPPED YOU OFF!!!!  ummm it is the obese gal I helped get into shape.     BAM WACK SLAP POW WHOOP.   OUCH dear stop hitting me for doing such a good job!!   B your such a liar that obese woman was just a ploy to get you out of the house then you dropped the bitch off at the end of the block and picked up that broad!!!!  whop, wham, blammo  pow!!!   OUCH Dear, ok ok you caught me it is the one and only JENNY from Canada and she gave me lessons on sex.  It was only because I love you dear and to make our sex life better.    OHHH B, why didn't you say that in the 1st place I would have understood!!!!  BANG BANG BANG,,, OUCH ok now those 45 caliber rounds in my chest really hurt dear.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Awesome man! Can't wait to see your post!



I'll try to get it up tomorrow.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> omg!!! that is waaaay too funny Jen.  I almost fell off my chair just now.  Oh man I could see her face now.  hahahahahahaha    B, who the fuq is that obese woman at the door crying for you?  Umm it's  someone from work that I told I would help.   OK then B you can go and help her, see you in a week.  Thanks dear..................WEEK LATER (the return home)   WHOLLY SHEEIT B, WHO IS THAT HOT LOOKING CHICK THAT JUST DROPPED YOU OFF!!!!  ummm it is the obese gal I helped get into shape.     BAM WACK SLAP POW WHOOP.   OUCH dear stop hitting me for doing such a good job!!   B your such a liar that obese woman was just a ploy to get you out of the house then you dropped the bitch off at the end of the block and picked up that broad!!!!  whop, wham, blammo  pow!!!   OUCH Dear, ok ok you caught me it is the one and only JENNY from Canada and she gave me lessons on sex.  It was only because I love you dear and to make our sex life better.    OHHH B, why didn't you say that in the 1st place I would have understood!!!!  BANG BANG BANG,,, OUCH ok now those 45 caliber rounds in my chest really hurt dear.



OMG I just fell off my chair...that's frigging hilarious.   

Hey J'Bo...can you get all of us away from your significant others for next year's trip?  After all...what goes on the road....stays on the road...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

i am not laughing  i was serious.
although there is an easier solution.
try getting spouses that are no so damn possesive


----------



## Eggs (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Fire!  Glad to hear the shoulders doing better bro and you're starting to throw up some big iron again.  Looking forward to reading more as your progress on the path back to big and ripped!


----------



## gr81 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k here is my long whore.
> 
> i have a plan fire.
> ...




wow, I just read this guys. I must say that was quite a plan J. remind me to never ask U for help in coming up with any sort of plan or idea. You might be watching too many movies, ha ha, just playin. very funny though silly, you really are too cute  Fire you are lucky to have a fitness chick willing to dress up in a fat costume for you, that is something! lol


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

come on it was a good plan


----------



## firestorm (Nov 5, 2003)

J'Bo dear, believe me, if it would work I'd do it.  Maybe I'll try the honesty approach 1st.  Dear, may I go away for a long weekend with a real hot fitness woman?  Sure B, noooo problem!   
See???  I don' t think that is very far fetched do you guys?  hahaha   
Anyway here are somemore workouts.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Just say the truth that your going to meet up with a bunch of friends  men...sheesh.
BTW hi


----------



## firestorm (Nov 5, 2003)

FRIDAY 10/31/03 (REP RANGE) TIME: ?????

TRICEPS:
Lying Tricep extensions (declined)
1 x 10 x 09
1 x 10 x 90
1 x 10 x 100
1 x 10 x 100

Overhead D/B Extensions (seated)
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 95

Pushdowns
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 80

BICEPS:
EZ Bar Curls
1 x 08 x 100
1 x 08 x 100
1 x 08 x 100

Incline D/B Curls
1 x 08 x 40 
1 x 08 x 40 
1 x 08 x 45

Hammer Curls
1 x 08 x 40 
1 x 08 x 40


----------



## firestorm (Nov 5, 2003)

MONDAY 01/03/03 (REP RANGE) TIME: 45mins.

CHEST:
Flat Barbell Bench Press
1 x 12 x 135
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 06 x 255
1 x 06 x 255
1 x 05 x 275 

Incline Barbell Bench
1 x 08 x 185
1 x 06 x 205
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 04 x 245  
1 x 04 x 225 (dropped the weight above and started this set; approx 40-50 secs.)

Weighted Dips
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 08 x 45  

Pec Dec
1 x 15 x 90
1 x 12 x 110
1 x 12 x 110


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not laughing  i was serious.
> although there is an easier solution.
> try getting spouses that are no so damn possesive



 ... or what about, bringing the spouses with you?  Interseting idea NT.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

NT...cows would fly over before he brought his wife


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

When you do your DB curls fire, do you do them alternately or at the same time? Looks like your putting up some good weight for all your lifts, way to go man! I envy you.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 5, 2003)

Rock I do the incline DB curls at the same time.  I do normal seated or standing Alternate DB curls though.   Hope that answers your question my friend.
*******************
Hey NT, J'Bo is right,,,, no way I'd bring my wife. She doesn't appreciate bodybuilding, or any activitiy that makes you perspire.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 5, 2003)

Just completed Back moments ago here it is.
WEDNESDAY 01/05/03 (POWER) TIME: 40mins.

BACK:
Weighted Pullups
1 x 08 x 00
1 x 06 x 10
1 x 05 x 20 
1 x 06 x 20    (elbow getting really sore with the added weight) 
1 x 06 x 00  Waited 40 seconds after last set

Deadlifts
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 04 x 275   (Damn these things just are not coming around very well.  This weight felt like a ton!!!)

Bentover Rows
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 225   (these one the other hand are coming around nicely. I couldn't do 225 a month ago without killing my lower back for 3 days)

Seated Cable Rows
1 x 10 x 160
1 x 10 x 180
1 x 08 x 180   (0 second break here; running real late today have to pick up kids from skoole)   bye all


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Don't you just love my questions man?

Are you doing full Deads or racked?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 8, 2003)

FULL DEADLIFTS ROCK ALWAYS FULL.  I've never done a rack deadlift nor shal I start.  I will never give up the full range of motion on any excercise besides, if GoPro included full Deads somewhere in the workout then maybe I'd do the rack type somewhere but since I'm only doing them every other workout or so, I do full.   
PS,  I don't mind your questions what so ever,  keep asking and I'll keep answering my friend.
( I believe GP put the Rack Deads in there for beginners but I'm not sure)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you believe the Full's work the back more or do you like including legs? Just wondering because I don't mind keeping legs out if my back is getting the full benefit from racked, but if not I want it all!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel back is encorporated more by going all the way down without a doubt.  I've done the rack deads but I get much more out of the fulls without a doubt.
Best thing to do my man is do an exact deadlift routine 2 weeks in a row using the exact same reps and exact same weight and sets.  then compare the how you feel the next day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'll try that Fire. I used to do full until I started GoPro's w/o. Then I switched to Rack, definately alot easier. I just finished Deads for Power, so I go light on fulls for the next two weeks and catch up again with power.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Sounds like a plan there Rock, Keep me posted.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

What the hell you doin in here boy 
Bloody nothin!! Get postin!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

way to go rissy...whip his ass


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

He bloody posts everywhere else but his own journal.....
Pussy....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

I know I know but things are going pretty good but I had that full week off and forgot to post the few workouts since then.  I'll start reposting tomorrow(monday).


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2003)

whooo bloody rayyyy


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

No not really Randy just ball busting fire time. thats all.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Bust those balls...bust those balls   Have a good day. Chat tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

C'mon Fire, where are the workouts?!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

Didn't workout today. fuq.  Work days are so difficult. Such a short window of opportunity and I missed it today.   Tomorrow is Chest and I'll post from home with it.  My promise.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

We'll belive it when we see it....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

Ris, you took the words right out of my mouth.  Tuesdays suck for me too but I'll do my very best to get in there and then post.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

Dont worry mate... i know exactly what it's like!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

You do?  I wouldn't have guessed looking at your Journal Riss. Your doing great and staying strong.  Good job brother.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Well did you read rissy's confession of 1 1/2 pizzas and 6 beers and 1/4 lemon meringue pie? well i think that you two can help eachother...one with the diet and one with the training.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a cheat! As long as he's not eating that everyday!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey why is everyone whoring in my journal????????  Go to journal chat peeps.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

We all just missed ya FS   So we thought we would congregate in your thread.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Didn't workout today. fuq.  Work days are so difficult. Such a short window of opportunity and I missed it today.   Tomorrow is Chest and I'll post from home with it.  My promise.


this was written...SIX days ago, sport....where the fuq are your workouts?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 30, 2003)

To be honest Burner the ones that I've done in that time really haven't changed much.  Weights have stayed pretty much the same as well as workouts.  Simply put a simple cut and past of the last few workouts and just changing the dates would be all that I really need to do.  I just didn't feel like being redundant and waisting my time just duplicating them to almost exact workouts.  I figured I'd wait a week and hopefully have some workouts that show some progress.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 1, 2003)

Finally a workout for the Journal
MONDAY 12/01/03 (Little POWER and REP RANGE) TIME: 30 Mins.

CHEST:
Flat Dumbell Bench Press
1 x 10 x  95
1 x 08 x 100
1 x 08 x 110
1 x 06 x 110

Incline Dumbell Bench Press
1 x 08 x 100
1 x 06 x 100
1 x 04 x 100

Weighted Dips
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 10 x 45 

Incline D/B Flye
1 x 12 x 45
1 x 12 x 55

NOTES:  As some are aware, I've been having some problems lately concerning my lower back, neck and severe Headaches for almost a week now.   I think missing back and shoulders a few times has hurt me.  Today my shoulder was very tender and sensative and at times painful during the chest workout.  Going deep with the DB's hurt like hell.  I think I lost some reps today due to this.   I was almost performing negatives on every rep so not to re-injure the shoulder.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

i hope you feel better hun...take it easy and dont push too hard. did you have a good week? any gossip for me  you coming to the Arnold


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

JB'O,

Nothing wrong with pushin hard is there? 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i hope you feel better hun...take it easy and dont push too hard. did you have a good week? any gossip for me  you coming to the Arnold


----------



## firestorm (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i hope you feel better hun...take it easy and dont push too hard. did you have a good week? any gossip for me  you coming to the Arnold



Hi J!!!!  Shoulder is really sore right now.  . this really sucks getting old. everything just breaks down.  If its not my back its my neck and headaches. if not that its my shoulder, if not that ITS ALL FREEKEN 3 which is pure HELL.  No real gossip Jen, Haven't been on here much but I'm glad I see you are here.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Well if it makes you feel anybetter FS I've been down for a week now with the flu/cold going around... I've already missed like 3 days of working out...sucks.  Last night I was up all night coughing like a 5 pack a day smoker all night....>blah... sucks bigtime.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 1, 2003)

Randy my friend, why would I feel any better knowing your down!  I wish only the best for the people on here EVEN YOU ya little shit! hahahahaha   Seriously I'm sorry to hear your feeling so Ill.  I suppose I'm lucky in that area. I rarely get colds or flus.  I hope you feel better soon buddy.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the warm words of sympothy FS 
I hope you feel better soon as well.   

What makes matters worse here in California is the ugly rain front has come in.   Unfortunately that doesn't give ya a very optomistic feeling   It's like a dark halo hanging over my head.  Oh well, things will get better.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your shouler, neck etc... I know how that sucks! And your always worried it won't get better or as soon as it does you'll hurt it again! Just take it easy and you might want to lay off Power for awhile, do higher reps to get your body assimilated to the weights again! We're here for you!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hi J!!!!  Shoulder is really sore right now.  . this really sucks getting old. everything just breaks down.  If its not my back its my neck and headaches. if not that its my shoulder, if not that ITS ALL FREEKEN 3 which is pure HELL.  No real gossip Jen, Haven't been on here much but I'm glad I see you are here.



I meant gossip with you babe..not on here  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

damn, FS! Your strength is going back up!
sorry about teh soreness though...


Hey Randy..I have had the same cold you have. THe other day, my chest was sore conjested, I could not breathe. I had to stand in the hot shower for 30 mintes to steam it open, I even lost my voice...
Now I am down to just the annoying sniffles and such...


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

It was the terrible cough that got me the worst on this one.
I had the kind where you get that continous tickle in your throat and you can't stop coughing even with medicine....Really sucks big time.  Then you start coughing so much that your head hurts.
And other times you think your going to throw your back out .
Hopefully yours doesn't turn into that.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

been there, done that. Ever dont that while in a movie theater? THAT sux! You try to not cough....your eyes start to water, it is a whole new meaning to "THIS FUQQIN SUX!"
I coughed while squatting today...that wasn't fun..


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

sorry i got all you guys sick


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

How come I'm not sick J'Bo?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

cause i did not share my germs with you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

Why not?


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Cause she shared them with me  

Now I'm the one who is sick


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2003)

You'd have to sneeze pretty damn hard to get your cooties on me

, I mean germs.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

i dont have cooties...i have little girl germs 

and Man i sent yours in the mail...so watch out


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Have our germs bred yet Jen or are they still practicing


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Now that would be a sour site


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

I dont know about that... Even J's germs would be hot


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

No, I was referring to yours..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Cooor com'on mate.. dats a bit harsh 

Mine and J's germs would be great together


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Yours wouldn't mix well Rissole with our germs


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

We better move fast Rissole before Gopro tries to move in 
  Now, who could get to her faster


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

You got a prob with Auzzie germs.... *CRIKEY!!*


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> We better move fast Rissole before Gopro tries to move in
> Now, who could get to her faster


Just try me.... when it would come to J i'd beat her next door neighbour  if i wasn't married


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah,  if I didn't have a girlfriend... I would do the same.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

um..do I even haveto say...how sad this is...competing for a girl's germs?
Gentleman....I salute you..


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Thank you Burner, that means a lot


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

there is some show on right now..not sure te name..but it is going back-n-forth from some guy who wants his pro card for BB and some girls going for some beauty contest. First, the most important..the girls..
damn, some ofthose girls...had some great...assets....
another girl..who was..cute..had a little belly. (not tight, and a little convex shaped?) and not very proportionate on top. (this IS a beauty pageant)
kind of a 'why are you there?'

The guy they were following..looked pretty good. not huge like heavyweight, but pretty big.
Damn, I looked up at the wrong time...he had his dad..shaving his ass..for the show..now, that's love...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Damn, I looked up at the wrong time...he had his dad..shaving his ass..for the show..now, that's love...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

..sorry dad...I had broccoli for lunch...open a window, you'll be fine..don't nick me! I'm sensitive!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

whats going on here boys? 
b you see the pics now? 

just to get the record straight...i am rissys wife #2 and gp is my special friend...although i think you are all pretty special


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..sorry dad...I had broccoli for lunch...open a window, you'll be fine..don't nick me! I'm sensitive!



sounds like you have done this before


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..sorry dad...I had broccoli for lunch...open a window, you'll be fine..don't nick me! I'm sensitive!



Ewwwwwwww that's sick Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

hey sickie!
Nope. they all look liketheyare the ones you took some time ago?
will check ris's gallery in a sec..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Ewwwwwwww that's sick Burner


heh heh...c'mere and pull my finger!

oh..and like your shark pic was pleasant...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

It wasn't the Shark picture...It was Mudge's comments that made it crude. 

That sick bastard


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> It wasn't the Shark picture...It was Mudge's comments that made it crude.
> 
> That sick bastard


shouldn't speak about the mother of your children like that...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

He's a mother alright....   a mother%#*)#@.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> He's a mother alright....   a mother%#*)#@.


so...you switch roles then????
c'mon..Randy...you are HANDING me these EASY slams!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is Mudge after the honeymoon....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

"heyboy...hey boy, you got sum perty lips..why don't yo come over here and squeal like a pig"
- Deliverence


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Never saw Deliverance!


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Never seen Deliverance Rock?...That's the one where they play the dualing banjos song.  Remember the funny looking midget kid?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 6, 2003)

WHOLLY SHEEIT, I DISAPPEAR FOR A FEW DAYS AND WHEN I RETURN I SEE A BUNCH OF HOS AND PIMPS MOVED THE FUQ IN!!!  I'm going to have to start a new journal and hide it from all of you!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

Sorry FS   It's just that we luv ya so much we felt closer to you in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

Didn't want the cobwebs to settle in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

Nope, still haven't seen Deliverance.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> WHOLLY SHEEIT, I DISAPPEAR FOR A FEW DAYS AND WHEN I RETURN I SEE A BUNCH OF HOS AND PIMPS MOVED THE FUQ IN!!!  I'm going to have to start a new journal and hide it from all of you!!!


We found some beers in the fridge....
What'd ya expect us to do...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 6, 2003)

hahahahahahaha  ya wankas.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

God Dammit Rock, I suggest you get your  over to blockbuster and rent the damn thing 

Or I'll send Mudge after ya...








> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Nope, still haven't seen Deliverance.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2003)

OK, OK!! Just stop showing me that pic, please!! I can't take it anymore...


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2003)

lol,  oh alright Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2003)

Whew! Thanks


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2003)

GUYS PLEASE DON'T WHORE IN HERE  IT TOOK ME 3 PAGES BACK TO FIND A WORKOUT TO COPY,PASTE, AND EDIT.  THANK YOU.
********************************

TUESDAY 12/09/03 (MADNESS OVER POWERED ME TIME: 45 Mins.

CHEST:
Flat BB l Bench Press
1 x 20 x 135
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 04 x 275
1 x 04 x 275
1 x 04 x 275
1 x 02 x 295
1 x 01 x 305
1 x 04 x 275

Incline Barbell Bench Press
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 02 x 255
1 x 03 x 245
1 x 03 x 245
1 x 03 x 245

Weighted Dips
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 08 x 45 

Pec Deck
1 x 12 x 110
1 x 10 x 130
1 x 10 x 130

This was my strongest and the heaviest workout since I started back.  I know I added alot of extra sets but it just felt right today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, no more whoring, sorry!  

BTW, looks like a GREAT W/O! Where do you place your grip for bench and how long were your rest's inbetween sets today?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> This was my strongest and the heaviest workout since I started back.  I know I added alot of extra sets but it just felt right today


Get the occasional workout like that dont you..... good stuff mate


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2003)

That looks similar to my workout FS...

Oh and sorry about the whoring ..no more for me either .


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ok, no more whoring, sorry!
> 
> BTW, looks like a GREAT W/O! Where do you place your grip for bench and how long were your rest's inbetween sets today?



I go med/wide grip, I guage my grip by my forearm angle when the bar is at my chest.  I ensure my forearm is at a 90 degree angle (straight alignment and hands not angled in towards the shoulder or out past my shoulders.  forearms look like this when bar on my chest |_o_|    not like  \_o_/  or /_o_\   
I take no more then 1 1/2 minutes.  I "may" have gone over that between "some" sets yet "under" that on others.

Here is the Math Rock:

19 sets
1 1/2 minutes Rest         = 25mins
1 minute excercise time = 19mins
Total                              = 44mins.

I know doing 4 reps doesn't take a minute but ya take into consideration,  Sitting down setting grip, a few big breaths etc and that takes time  as well as setting up for next excercise and changing weights when necessary.  When figured out, the 45minutes doesn't look that damn bad!  I thought it was too long until I did that math just now.  Thanks for asking that question, now I feel even better about yesterdays workout.




********************
Thanks guys for keeping the hoing down. I appreciate it.  I really wouldn't mind but it becomes a pain in the ass when I am putting in more then one workout and haveing to keep going back 3 or more pages for previous ones to copy.  You know what i'm talking about.  Thanks again.
fire.     (oh you need not post a "your welcome" hahahahaha)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2003)

WEDNESDAY 12/10/03 (POWER)  TIME: 23 Mins.

SHOULDERS

Dumbell Overhead press 
1 x 10 x 65
1 x 06 x 75
1 x 06 x 85
1 x 05 x 85

Upright Rows
1 x 10 x 95 
1 x 08 x 115
1 x 08 x 125
1 x 04 x 125

Side Laterals
1 x 08 x 40
1 x 04 x 50  (Cheating "waaay" too much and didn't feel it; proof heavier isn't always best)
1 x 06 x 40 
1 x 06 x 45
1 x 06 x 40 (one arm laterals; performed as punishment for the set of 50)

Ran out of time on this workout and actually flew through it.

NOTE: 
13 sets  12 minutes rest time(Ya don't rest before the 1st set lol) = 25 so I took less then a minute break somewhere.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 12, 2003)

FRIDAY 12/12/03 (POWER) TIME: 50 Mins.

BACK
Deadlifts:
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 03 x 315
1 x 04 x 315  *Heaviest I've gone since hitting the comeback trail

Bentover Rows
1 x 06 x 205
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 04+02 x 255   *the extra 02 were actually a bit sloppy cheats.

Weighted Chins
1 x 04 x 25
1 x 05 x 25
1 x 04 x 25   **reps lower then I like but I never did Chins this late in a workout; I usually do them 1st**

Close Grip Seated Rows
1 x 08 x 180
1 x 06 x 210
1 x 06 x 210 (heaviest I've gone since comeback)

Shrugs
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 06 x 315  
1 x 06 x 345  *315 was heaviest since comeback; 345 was a gift from God. I don't know where the extra strength came from*

NOTE:  In all, with exception of the pullups, this was an excellent workout for me.   As bad as my lower back is I was able to handle some pretty heavy weights (for me) in some of the excercises that normally I would not be able to do so with,,such as deadlifts.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Fire! Looks like you are doing great!!  Can't wait to see the half way pics


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks Jenny, If I can only stay healthy as I am now.  The only real problem I'm still having is in the leg department.  Squats over 225 still wreak havoc on my lower back for days and ruin other workouts.  With that said, my leg training is lacking but I just can't help it.  I keep trying and trying every leg day but nothing but agony.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

SATURDAY 12/13/03 (POWER) TIME: forgot to log time. 

* = Increase in weight from last power workout
** = Increase in Weight and Reps from last P workout

The numbers in Parenthisis next to those symbols are the previous workout.



TRICEPS
Close Grip Bench Press
1 x 15 x 135  (warm up)
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 250*(6 x 245)    
1 x 06 x 250**  (4+2 x 245) the +2 was after a quick 10sec or so break; Could not get 6 in a row).

Lying Tricep extensions-skull crushers(decline bench)
1 x 08 x 112
1 x 06 x 122
1 x 06 x 132*(06x122)

Overhead Dumbell Extensions
1 x 08 x 110** (06 x 100)
1 x 08 x 110**(07 x 100)
????????????   (06 x 100) did an extra set last P workout
BICEPS

Straight Bar Curls
1 x 06 x 115
1 x 06 x 135
1 x 04 x 145* (04 x 135)

Preacher Curls (ez bar)
1 x 08 x 92    (08 x 82)
1 x 06 x 102*   (08 x 92)   
1 x 04+02 x 112*  (04 x 102)  (the added 2 were after a 20 sec break and then performed very slowly up and down.

Dumbell Hammer Curls
1 x 10 x 72
1 x 06 x 92  (elbow was bit sore didn't push at this point by going (heavier)  no weight comparison on this; used a Tricep bar last time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Looks like your having some great w/o's. Hows the shoulder holding up?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Shoulder has been pretty damn good.  Couple twinges today but that was it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

He's on FIRE....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

No pun intended?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Of course not....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> He's on FIRE....



NOt with you or the likes of Tank yet M8 but I'm trying like hell.  I'll never have your leg size so you'll always have me beat there.  My back just will NOT permit me to go heavy on Squats and presses.  My back goes into such spasms and pain it lasts for days and ruins ALL my workouts for the week.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Me... big legs.....   You crack me up...
My squat w8's gone down abit cause i'm goin for a bit more depth.
Ya just gotta do what ya can do.... ya old fart


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

SUNDAY 12/14/03  (POWER)
LEGS:

FUQING MISSED LEG DAY TODAY DAMNIT!!! NOW I'M GONNA BE ALL SCREWED UP HAVING TO START LEGS ON A DAMN MONDAY.  FUQ.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

MONDAY 12/15/03  (POWER) TIME; 25 MINS.  

SQUATS
1 x 10 x 135
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 06 x 275 
1 x 06 x 275

LEG PRESS
1 x 12 x 350
1 x 08 x 400
1 x 06 x 450

NOTE:  Time was my enemy today.  I actually didn't have time to workout because I had my sons school play to go to.  I litterally ran down the steps to the gym at 3:30pm and got 25mins in but that was all I had time for.
Once again, lower back was also my enemy.  On squats my legs felt strong and I had 0 problems with the 275 in that regard but my back felt it as soon as I started the very 1st decent.  There was no way today to go any heavier.  I have to face it, legs will never be huge because my back holds me back.  Whatever you guys/gals do,,,protect your back and knees.  I'd hate to see your training as well as your quality of life suffer as mine does do to such injuries.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Good to see ya gave it a bash bro.... many people wouldnt have even done that...
Every little bit counts


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree Riss. I'm glad I gave it a bash also. Hey it did something cause my quads are a bit stiff tonight.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Have you got a hack squat mach??
Maybe find what you can do that suports your back, just leg press and leg extensions?? Some light lunges to finish??


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Also using a fitball against a wall can help support your back while you do squats??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Have you got a hack squat mach??
> Maybe find what you can do that suports your back, just leg press and leg extensions?? Some light lunges to finish??



Negative, no hack. No room to even put one but wish I did.  I love that excercise.  Yea I do the leg presses and extensions but you know ris, nothing beats the squat.  I really miss having big weights on that damn bar.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Get yourself a fitball man, grab your barbell behind (like for rev shrugs) fitball  in the small of your back and squat away, they hurt like a bitch, and your backs supported.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't know what a fitball is! do you do these things standing up?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

One of those giant balls you see people using for workouts. you might call them Swiss Balls.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yes, standing up. its like leaning against the wall but the ball helps you roll up and down....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

wholly molly that looks scary with lotsa weight on da bar.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Gotta eat and sleep mate, (not eat, sleep and mate) 
Catch ya L8r


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

Laterz Ris hook up witcha Saturday.  Peace my friend and have a great week.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

TUESDAY 10/16/03  (REP RANGE) 27Mins.

CHEST
Incline Dumbell Bench

1 x 10 x 95  (warm up)
1 x 08 x 110 (more then 8 and I would have sacrificed form)
1 x 08 x 110 (no way getting 9)
1 x 07 x 110 (#7 was murder;8 was impossible at this point)


Barbell Bench 

1 x 06 x 225  8 was my goal but rep 6 was hard as hell.
1 x 06 x 225 would have liked to go heavier but 225 was killer
1 x 06 x 225 almost missed Rep 6 here. Inclines trashed me.

Incline Flies

1 x 12 x 50 Could have gotten 15 but I knew I was going heavier
1 x 10 x 55 Tried for 12 only got 10 "clean" reps
1 x 12 x 55 Took a longer break and got the 12 but difficult.

NOTES:  Incline DB for that many reps is a new personnel best expecially doing them 1st and for a Rep Range day.  
Barbell Benches I would have liked to see heavier weights on last 2 sets but Inclines buried me alive expecially since I perform them n a slow controlled manner for every rep. I take a good 2 to 3 seconds on the negative portion of the rep and around 2second on the positive push portion.
In all, I'm very happy with the workout and I'm pumped to extremes.  Huurah!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Just to clarify though, the first few sets are not to failure, right?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I take a good 2 to 3 seconds on the negative portion of the rep and around 2second on the positive push portion.


Owww!!  Good work


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Just to clarify though, the first few sets are not to failure, right?


Negative Rock, only the very 1st set of Bench presses was a warmup and I only do enough reps to get the muscle warm then balls to the walls.  On the very 1st "working" set, I probably could have gotten one more rep(9) but I didn't want to blow my load on the very 1st set OR loose my perfect form.  I keep my reps perfectly strict and If I feel I'm going to be able to do more then the reps suggested by GOPRO, I'll just slow the reps down toward the end of a set to really blast the muscle and make it impossible to do more.    After that, 9 was nowhere in my future on this day.  8 reps means I could only get 8 reps and so on.  Flies are another that I take it a little easy on the 1st set but then again, extra reps would be sloppy.
***************
ROCK: Take another look at that LAST chest workout, I made NOTES next to all the SETS for you.  Peace!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks man! I'm just impressed you can go to failure or near failure on one set, rest for such a short period of time and do the same weight again for same reps! That's awesome, I cannot do that at all!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

As you can see Rock nor could I on that last set of flats.
***************
WEDNESDAY 12/17/03 (REP RANGE) 

BACK

Close Grip chins  *V-bar over a straight bar

1 x 06 x ---   (warmup)
1 x 06 x 25 (all sets going for 8; glad I got 6 with 25lbs.)
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 06 x 25

T-Bar Rows

1 x 10 x 165  (could have done more w/up)
1 x 08 x 190  (very ackward set, couldn't get correct footing)
1 x 08 x 190  (better set but I couldn't get more reps.lower back screaming.

1 ARM D/B ROWS  (LYING CHEST DOWN ON AN INCLINE BENCH)

1 x 10 x 60  (much harder then kneeling)
1 x 12 x 70
1 x 08 x 70 (should have taken extra 30 sec break)

Pullovers

1 x 12 x 70
1 x 12 x 70


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

But if you go down, it's like one rep. I'll go from 8 reps to 4 reps if I don't lower the weight. Maybe I need more conditioning in that area!  Your w/o's are looking good!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been exactly where your talking about Rock. I found that cutting out all the warmups and doing just a single warmup of low reps helped me alot.  Also you may even want to add 30 seconds extra on breaks.  That 30 seconds can make a big damn difference let me tell ya.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

I can reiterate everything you have said Fire  all good.
My warm up consist of 6-7 reps max but i do 2 sets.
Rock all Fires comments are good stuff, give it another year and you'll know exactly what he's talkin about


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

Ya knocked me on my arse ya big bastard


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2003)

hey fire, lifts looking dam good man!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

ONE ARM WORKOUT AND ONE SHOULDER WORKOUT  BOTH (REP RANGE) HAVE BEEN COMPLETED BUT YET TO BE ADDED HERE.  BOTH WERE PRETTY GOOD WORKOUT ALTHOUGH I REALLY DIDNT' FEEL THE SHOULDER WORKOUT WAS VERY IMPRESSIVE.  I Really feel I need to add more sets to the RR Shoulder workout. I'll get them posted this week along with any new workouts.
**************************8

Thanks TANK!!   I feel most bodyparts are coming along rather nicely with the exception of legs.  The back problems wreaking havoc.  I almost called out sick this evening because my back has been in so much pain.  I could barely get out of bed this morning.  Very bad.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 20, 2003)

Ok...I am lost again...where am I suppose to be looking to see these images?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 20, 2003)

ohhhhhhh, thank you!    Sometimes I am not the brightest light in the bunch!   hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 20, 2003)

Aww, thank you!   I wish I was looking like that right now.   I have an extra 15 to 20 lbs from being off season.  Now that I know I am suppose to post my before's in that thread, I will have to have Craig take some, then do measurements.   That thread got me excited to get my butt in gear.  I have 16 weeks to loose what I have put on.  Just wish I had your metabo to stay lean!  

Keep lifting heavy and strong, you'll reach your goal.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey I'm really glad your participating in the contest!!!!  I feel bad you found it almost 1/2 way through but I'm still glad your jumping in!!!  Now some peeps may say,,,, Hey wait she didn't post her before pics in time.  I say  that makes it more difficult for you since you have to to your voodoo in 1/2 the time.  So since I started this contest I have the final say and that is YOUR IN.  For you I'll repeat the reason I started this contest.  It was purely for motivational purposes.  To motivate myself as well as other members in kicking ass and getting into shape. I felt a contest was a very good motivational factor and so far it has been.  I don't think one persone dropped out yet.  Those are pretty damn good odds and many are still as excited about the contest as day 1.   Everyone has been keeping their Journals going and I'm proud of each and every one of them.  I'm proud mostly for their effort and determination to win next to nothing except bragging rights.   (also J'Bo promised some small prizes from her sponsors).   Anyway I'm getting long winded here.   Good luck to you and get those pics in by January.  We'll consider our half way through pics your 1st pics.   Just stick a sign on you with the date of the pics.  (look at ours to see how we did it).   Good luck JLB !!!!!!!!!

OOOPs I forgot  start an online JOurnal just so people know who you are.  Take a look at one of ours.  We started them with the same info  name measurements etc.  Any questions  please feel free to PM me and I'll hook ya up with whatever you need to know. 
sincerely,
Fire


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I think it's great your joining the contest JLB, you have my full support with this! This was a great idea by FIRE!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey fire, why don't you post your pics in your gallery?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll try and get some pics up in the next couple of days.  I noticed that the orginal start date of the contest was Sept. 16th or so, that is when I was a week away from doing a show.  So, I could fall in that bulking phase real easy!  LOL.  Those pics in the memebers gallery were done on the 27thof Sept.  Could those be used as the beginning ones?, I can then get new ones this week (mid way LOL) with the extra "Bulk" I have put on.  Which shows that I love to eat junk when not doing cardio and that I don't always look like I am cut or lean.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Simply because I'm not proud of the way they look.  That is NOT me. that was the other me,,, the one that was hurt for almost a year.  It was hard enough taking them and putting them in this comp thread.


But he was big enough to post them anyway 
You da man


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I think they look great, but it all goes back to perspective. I'd be happy to look like that, or like Ris! Especially w/ his new pics!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey, i'm not all that impressed with my pics... i told you so... 
Now no more journal whoring move it over boyz


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm deleting all mine don't worry m8.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think they look great, but it all goes back to perspective. I'd be happy to look like that, or like Ris! Especially w/ his new pics!



Thank you rock that was very nice of you to say.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Whats doin B??? How was Chrissy


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey Brian, I'm not whoring in your thread, just wanted to say hi  talk with you later.........


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi Ris and Katie! All great here!  Xmas was wonderful. The kids were very very happy and I was happy seeing their smiles and excitement Christmas morning.  Back here at work for 2 days and off again till Wednesday 3pm to 10:00pm (overtime). then back in Next Saturday.  All good times here.  Hope both of you had a very wonderful Christmas. 
Your friend,
B


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Kids faces are good value on Chrissy morn 
I got a Bayblade  Me and my boy got one each so we can have battles


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Ris your a big kid. I love it.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Always have been..... always will be


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm right with you my man. Nooo better way to live your life if you ask me.   The fact that when I ask either of my boys who is their very best friend to play with and they pick me makes me melt.  I hope to NEVER loose that relationship with them.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hi Ris and Katie! All great here!  Xmas was wonderful. The kids were very very happy and I was happy seeing their smiles and excitement Christmas morning.  Back here at work for 2 days and off again till Wednesday 3pm to 10:00pm (overtime). then back in Next Saturday.  All good times here.  Hope both of you had a very wonderful Christmas.
> Your friend,
> B


It was wonderful, so glad yours was also, thanks for your schedule, talk with you soon........take care


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Looking very forward to it Katie!!!!  Expecially in the scenerio that you painted for me in the PM.  hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'm right with you my man. Nooo better way to live your life if you ask me.   The fact that when I ask either of my boys who is their very best friend to play with and they pick me makes me melt.  I hope to NEVER loose that relationship with them.


I got Enter the Matrix for PS2, when i play it Caleb dresses up as the guy in it and does all the actions  It cool to watch....
He said to me last night "Daddy, if you wanna watch my Bionicles video you dont have to ask me, but Aimee and Mummy do.... you dont cause i love you.... i love it when we play your Matrikth game togeda"  
Here's to never losing that freindship


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh man Pete you really got me good with that story! I swear I just might walk the hell outta here and go home and hug my kids.  My little guys said almost that exact stuff regarding playing with his action figures.  He was going to school one day and said that before his mom walked out with  him.   Daddy if you want to play with my men today you can.  You don't have to wait for me to get home.  And he said similar things with other belongings of his.  I can use his "fish" blankey  and nobody else in the house can but me.  (it's his baby blanket that he still sleeps with to this day and just won't let it go of it. It has fish and zoo animals on it but we just decided to call it the fish blankey when he was really little so the name stuck.  he is such a cutie I swear.  My big boy and I are on similar game levels so he says it too but its not as big a deal because he is older so his toys are stuff I really like to play with. hahaha


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Classic 
Kids are such good value 
I'll have to scan up some good pics of the kids.
I'd like to see your boys  I got one of Caleb on the video cam.... i'll try and get it off. (new camera.....)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

I have one pic each of them in the "old" members pic section but I'll do the same and put up some new ones this week for ya.  I'd also love to see Caleb.  When you get it downloaded send it to me.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

They're in my gallery 

Found em.... i rember them now Cute boys 
Grinner with the spiderman outfit , and the other lookin a million bucks


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

hmm..talking about kids...I am not able to contribute to this part..unless we talk about my inner child..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

What you mean the one that comes out "all" the time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

that's the one!
sometimes, adorable, sometimes problem child..always me...

hey, I am adorable. Ask my mom, she'll tell you!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Nothin like a good biased opinion ey.....
Better stop whorin up Fire journal or i might just cop that bitch slappin...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

oops..ok, no more here..
back to you, FIRE..
now get to posting workouts!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> They're in my gallery
> 
> Found em.... i rember them now Cute boys
> Grinner with the spiderman outfit , and the other lookin a million bucks



awwww HOW DARN CUUUUTE THEY BOTH ARE!!! OH man Ris I'm sorry, I forgot you had a daughter!!  She is a doll my man.  Where do you kids get their looks? Mum??? hahahaha   j/k   you all make a beautiful family.  

Yep you got my kids down. you remember very well. That be them.  Ok Joey could have NOT been making such a goofy face lol but I'll get up a non goofy face hopefully this week Ris.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh Burner I hate keeping you out of the conversation sooo...    BURNER....do SOOOO BIIIIG!!!!!!  and say DAAA DAAAA!!!!  HAHAHAHA


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

oH SHIT ARE WE WHORING MY JOURNAL??  DAMN I didn't even realize it!!  Damn me!!!  Damn me to HELL!!!!  SHIT


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh Burner I hate keeping you out of the conversation sooo...    BURNER....do SOOOO BIIIIG!!!!!!  and say DAAA DAAAA!!!!  HAHAHAHA


yeah....I work out..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> oH SHIT ARE WE WHORING MY JOURNAL??  DAMN I didn't even realize it!!  Damn me!!!  Damn me to HELL!!!!  SHIT


well smite me, oh mighty smighter!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

@ you 2 'again'

Fire.... my wife is the snow bunny  
thats where the grommies looks come from


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh yes M8 I figured that was the little woman. She is quite the looker I must say.  Please feel free to post more pics of her if you wish. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey ris-
cute kids..
you gonna be the kind of dad that will be answering the door with your shot gun when your daughter starts dating?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Hell ya....... any unsightly gangly little son of a tries to date my little girl.....  i hope i'm not that bad.... 
Trace is gonna hit the gym next year, we'll post some pics when she tightens up a bit  Not that she needs too much....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

WEll Ris post the bikini pics and we'll be the judge of that for ya m8. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll put her up against the sha-wing meter!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

I got a pic of her mowin the lawn


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh wow a hottie and a gas powered tool.   huurah   get it up there dawg.  2 of my favorite things.  I tried to get my wife to pose with my power saw but she refused.  Thought it too sexy I suppose.  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

how about one with a weed eater!
now THAT would be cool..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=297365


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

oh now THAT is my idea of a pinup girl.   girl and machine.  I want to blow that one up and hang it in my work area in the garage.  yeaaaa baby!!!!   Think we can get that one taken again but in a bikini?  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

was she actualy mowing in a sun dress? Your girl rocks, bud!


I like women in sundresses...Kristen has one..but it didn't get worn this past time while we were on vacation..hm..gotta make a lotta money to go abck and let her wear it..


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

yea sun dresses are cool you can look up them when the gal takes an ice tea break.  hehehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

hmm..foot mirrors!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

You should see the bikini i bought her  www.wickedweasel.com
She's got a few sundresses, i like them too


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

wholly molly macaroni!!!  whoohoo.  pic pic pic pic pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

damn..can't get to it...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

No way Fire


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

i thought rissy meant she was really MOWIN the lawn  (in Canada it means the same thing as munchin the beaver) 

that would be funny.

i saw Rissy last night and he is HOT HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i thought rissy meant she was really MOWIN the lawn  (in Canada it means the same thing as munchin the beaver)
> 
> that would be funny.
> ...


Trace mowin the lawn   We have similar meanings too 

Pfft.... me..... hot......  You da fox....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Trace mowin the lawn   We have similar meanings too



Yea it's well known as mowin' the lawn, but I think it's internationally known as "munchin' the carpet"

Sorry for whoring in your journal Fire


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't worry maniclion it was a loosing battle anyway. lol


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

You bet it was


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

shutup you whore slut.  hahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

never


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

OK seriously please no more whoring in here...my last workout was 4 pages BACK!!! Real pain in the ass when I want to go back and compare notes.  Thanks peeps.
THURSDAY 12/18/03  (REP RANGE)  TIME: 30 MINS.

ARMS

Alternate D/B Curls
1 x 08 x 35  (warm up)
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 08 x 50 
1 x 06 x 60

Lying Cable Curls
1 x 12 x 70
1 x 08 x 80

Concentration Curls
1 x 12 x 35
1 x 12 x 35

Triceps:
Weighted Dips
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 08 x 70
1 x 06 x 90

Cable Pushdowns
1 x 15 x 80
1 x 08 x 100
1 x 08 x 100

Kickbacks
1 x 12 x 25
1 x 12 x 25


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

FRIDAY 12/19/03 (REP RANGE) TIME: ???????

SHOULDERS

Overhead D/B Press
1 x 10 x 65
1 x 08 x 70
1 x 08 x 70

Bentover Laterals
1 x 08 x 40 
1 x 10 x 40 
1 x 10 x 40

1 Arm Side Laterals
1 x 10 x 35
1 x 10 x 35
1 x 10 x 35

D/B Shrugs
1 x 12 x 60  3 second pause at top of movement
1 x 10 x 80  same as above

Shoulder was really aching today. Wheights were not that heavy due to this situation.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Lookin good bud, Like them lying curls hey...
Gonna bail...
Have a great New Years  Promise no more whoring


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

SUNDAY 12/21/03 (SHOCK) TIME: Chest=20min. Shoulders 20mins

CHEST
Incline Bench Press
1 x 10 x 135
1 x 10 x 205
1 x 08 x 225
S/S WITH
Incline Fly
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 10 x 55
1 x 10 x 55

Flat Fly
1 x 10 x 50
1 x 10 x 50 
SS with:
Dips
1 x 10 x --
1 x 10 x --

Bench Press  Drop Sets
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 06 x 205
1 x 5+1 185    (5+1 = 5 reps, rack bar for a sec or two and dong 1 more)

Note:  Feeling like a real prison bitch with the poundages on Bench Press. Damn what was GOPRO thinking putting them last!!!! Damn!  

Shoulders
D/B Press
1 x 10 x 65
1 x 10 x 65
ss with
Seated Side Laterals
1 x 10 x 30 
1 x 08 x 30

Rev Pec Dec
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 10 x 95
ss with:
Upright Rows
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 10 x 95

Straight Bar Overhead Press
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 08 x 115
1 x 06 x 125


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

SATURDAY 12/27/03 (SHOCK) TIME: 27MINS

BACK
Pullups
1 x 10 x -- 
1 x 10 x -- 
1 x 10 x -- 
SS with 
Pullovers
1 x 10 x 70 
1 x 10 x 70 
1 x 10 x 70

Stiff Arm Pulldowns 
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70
ss with:
Reverse Grip Bentover Rows
1 x 10 x 185
1 x 10 x 185

Close Grip Cable Rows  (DropSets)
1 x 08 x 210
1 x 08 x 190
1 x 08 x 170


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Lookin good bud, Like them lying curls hey...
> Gonna bail...
> Have a great New Years  Promise no more whoring


Thanks M8 Merry New Year to you too my friend and yea those lying cable curls are awesome.  Real good ache and pump from those bad boys.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

SUNDAY 12/28/03 (SHOCK) TIME: 65Mins.
ARMS
Biceps
E-Z Bar Curls
1 x 12 x 92
1 x 08 x 112
1 x 08 x 112
ss with:
Incline D/B Curls
1 x 08 x 40
1 x 06 x 40 
1 x 06 x 40

Preacher Curls
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 10 x 80
ss with:
Reverse Curls (with EZ curl Bar)
1 x 10 x 62
1 x 10 x 62

One Arm Cable Curls  (drop set sort of. I didn't drop after the 1st set)
1 x 10 x 20
1 x 10 x 20 
1 x 08 x 15  

TRICEPS
Cable Pushdowns
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70 
1 x 10 x 70
ss with:
Close Grip Bench Press
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 4+2 x 225   (4reps; racked for a second or 2 and 2 more reps)

Reverse Grip Pushdowns
1 x 10 x 50
1 x 10 x 50 
ss with:
Overhead D/B Extensions (Short straight Bar)
1 x 06 x 120
1 x 05 x 120

Bench Dips
1 x 10 x 90  (2 plates on lap; couldn't get 3 up there by myself)
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 10 x 00


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

MONDAY 12/29/03 (SHOCK) TIME: 50Mins.

LEGS  (Haven't been hitting them like I should)

Extensions
1 x 10 x 140  (warmup)
1 x 10 x 140
1 x 10 x 140
s/s with:
Front Squats
1 x 10 x 135 (warmup)
1 x 10 x 155
1 x 10 x 185  

Leg Extensions
1 x 08 x 165
1 x 08 x 165
ss with
Leg press
1 x 08 x 400
1 x 08 x 400

Lunges
1 x 08 x bar  (warmup)
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 80   (1st time I did lunges in years)

Leg curls
1 x 10 x 70 
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70
ss with 
Stiff Leg DeadLifts
1 x 10 x 80
1 x 10 x 130
1 x 10 x 130


Notes:  even though all these Rep Range and Shock workouts kick my ass I soo can't wait until tomorrow to start my week of POWER workouts.  I really miss the heavier stuff.  these workouts above make me sick looking at the poundages. yuuuk.  
My new motto for the week:  Give me poundages or give me death!
PEACE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR PEEPS AND ONCE AGAIN:::::::
PLEASE NO WHORING IN HERE!!!!!  P L E A S E!!!!!  Thank you
Sincerely,
The Management  lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Damn there's been a lot of whoring going on w/out me!!

WTF Fire?!? Seems your weights jumped up even more!! Great looking w/o's man! Keep it up.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

That bench press dropset was awesome bud  dont know what your winging about..... After all your other sets.... i take my hat off to ya


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Seriously Ris???  I swear I thought it was horrible but if you say it was good I'll take it!!  thank you my friend.  The following is a workout I'm actually very happy about!!!   I got the 120 DBs for Xmas and this was my 1st time EVER benching with them.  I really didn't expect to get that many reps and was just hoping to have been able to just get a few and I have to admit,, I actually impressed myself and let me tell you, that is not an easy thing to do.  I'm very critical of myself as we all are.  Thanks again Ris.

Rock thank you also my friend. I just edited this because I didn't see your post above.  Your the best and thanks for the compliment.  High five to ya and HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU BOTH!

TUESDAY  12/29/03  (POWER) TIME 35 Mins.

CHEST:

Dumbell Flat Bench
1 x 10 x 95   (warmup)
1 x 06 x 110 (could have done more but nervous about the 110s)
1 x 08 x 120 (new max in weight and reps!!!!)
1 x 08 x 120 (couldn't believe a 2nd set of 8 almost kissed myself)

Incline Bench Press

1 x 04 x 225   (ok low weight but so excited from flats break 
.......................maybe 60 seconds  lol
1 x 06 x 225   
1 x 4+2 225   (ok lighter then last workout but I really didn't care)

Decline Bench 
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 05 x 225
1 x 06 x 235 

Incline fly
1 x 12 x 45
1 x 06 x 60

Flat fly
1 x 06 x 60
1 x 06 x 60

Flies were to make up for my poor inclines and decline showing. I must be punished for low poundages on POWER day. lol


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Fire, now i'm inspired,awesome my friend. have a good new year brother!!!!!!eat smart, rest and crack the whip again Friday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm too lazy to look through all the whoring Fire, but are you taking any prohormones yet?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks guys very much.  Rock i've taken Gasparis 1-T for about a month so I have to say Phs work.  I'm switching to MAD because I believe GP when he says its even better.  I'll let you know when I get it and when I start using it.   As for today, I'm missing my workout and have to make it up tomorrow.  I have to be at work by 3pm today and I'm just not going to make it.  I have to go make my kids lunch, take a shower and leave.  Tomorrow I'll workout before going to Inlaws for New years eve dinner.  They are having Ham, I hate ham, I'll bring my own dinner and piss everyone off.  hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

where is the old man, anyway?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy New year Burner the old man was just shutting down and getting outta here to go home.  Talk to you Saturday ole buddy.  peace Fire


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

okie dokie!
See ya next year!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

THURSDAY 01/01/04 (POWER)  TIME: 45 Mins.
BACK

Deadlifts
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 06 x 275

Bentover Rows
1 x 6 x 225
1 x 6 x 255
1 x 6 x 255

Weighted Pullups
1 x 6 x 25
1 x 6 x 25
1 x 6 x 35 *  New max weight

One arm D/B Rows
1 x 6 x 120 *  New max weight
1 x 6 x 120 *  New Max weight


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

SUNDAY 01/04/04 (POWER) TIME: 45Mins.

SHOULDERS

SEATED MILITARY OVERHEAD DUMBELL PRESSES
1 X 10 X 65  (warmup)
1 x 08 x 75 **   (prior workout only got a hard 6 with 75)
1 x 06 x 85 **  (prior workout only got 4 with 85)
1 x 06 x 90 *** (High rep count with new max weight of 90's)
***** Now my goal is the 100's (how long will it take? time will tell)

Side Laterals
1 x 08 x 40
1 x 06 x 45
1 x 06 x 50

Rear Laterals  (I threw these in just for a little extra rear work)
1 x 08 x 35  
1 x 08 x 45

Upright Rows
1 x 08 x 115
1 x 06 x 135 * (poundage=new personal best)
1 x 06 x 145 *( Poundage= my EVEN NEWER personal best!!!!)

Shrugs
1 x 10 x 225 (warmup)
1 x 08 x 315
1 x 06 x 335* (Poundage= new personal best)
Drop set follows:
1 x 06 x 355* (even newer personal best)
1 x 06 x 315
1 x 10 x 225

NOTE:   My weights have increased 2 fold in some areas today.  I not only beat my last personal best but beat it twice in a few cases. Needless to say I was fired up!!!

****I dedicate this workout to TANK because he was my motivational drive today.  After seeing his pictures the night prior, he gave me more incentive and I'm... "WHOOH"....  FIRED THE FUQ UP!!!! like a race horse in the gate!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How the heck can you do side laterals with 50's?!? I barely get 30's up once! Good w/o's buddy!!


I do one arm at a time so I totally isolate each shoulder.  my free hand I grasp the upright bar of my rack and lock myself into place. Feet close together and braced against the rack frame.  This removes most cheating and like I said truely isolates the medial delts doing them in this fashion.   I do one arm rear laterals also.  Bent over one foot forward one foot back, free hand grasps the dumbell rack for stability.  Again I feel it hellamore doing them one arm at a time.  
Now dont even ask me how I get 90 pound dumbells to my shoulders for seated military press.  That  would constitue more whoreing in my thread. lol  Hope this info was of assistance and answered you questions.   PM ME IF you have any more questions. or ask to talk in the whoring thread my man.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

MONDAY 01/05/04 (POWER) TIME: 60Mins.
TRICEPS
Close Grip Bench Press
1 x 15 x 135
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 05 x 255*  New personal best poundages
1 x 04+1 255*   (+1 = rack bar take breath did one more couldn't get 2)

Skull Crushers
1 x 08 x 112
1 x 06 x 132
1 x 04 x 142
1 x 08 x 112 (punishment set for not getting 6)

Seated Overhead DB Extensions
1 x 06 x 110
1 x 06 x 110 
1 x 04 x 110  Pissed me off expected 6

BICEPS
Straight Bar Curls
1 x 08 x 115  got 6 last Power workout not sure I slacked off then
1 x 06 x 135
Drop set because I couldn't get 6 reps:
1 x 05 x 145
1 x 04 x 115 real strict

Preacher Curls (ez bar)
1 x 08 x 92
1 x 06 x 102
1 x 04 x 112
1 x 04 x 112   (not fuqing happy not happy at all)

*added 2 sets of Alt. D/B curls because I wasn't happy with Preachers
2 x 05 x 60  (super strict) ouch! Left elbow tendons screaming

Hammer Curls  Tendons bothering me now FUQ!!!
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 06 x 50  (worked through the pain and said FUQ it).  I can't let a little pain get in the way of beating you guys.  Oh and the pic of TANK across the room taped to the mirror stairing me in the face helped decison to go to 50's. (true story) Thanks again Tankster.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice poundages big fella


----------



## firestorm (Jan 8, 2004)

TUESDAY 01/06/04 (POWER) TIME: 65Mins.

LEGS

Squats
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 03 x 315*  (new weight)
1 x 04 x 315

Leg Press
1 x 06 x 475* (new weight)
1 x 06 x 500* (new weight)
1 x 06 x 550* (even newer max weight)

Leg Extensions

1 x 08 x 175* N.Weight
1 x 06 x 200* Even newer max weight
1 x 06 x 200

Lying Leg Curl
1 x 08 x 75
1 x 06 x 85
1 x 06 x 95**(last wrkout 4-90pds; 2more reps new max weight)
drop set:
1 x 03 x 105 / 02x 95 / 06x75 (105new max but not enough reps)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts:
1 x 08 x 185
1 x 06 x 205* (new max)
1 x 06 x 205

Seated Calf machine
1 x 15 x 100 
1 x 08 x 120
1 x 10 x 120 
1 x 06 x 140
Superset (no break):
1 x 10 x 100 heels straight
1 x 08 x 100 Heels in
1 x 06 x 100 heels out

NOTES:  Good workout but still not happy with how squats are going at all. My back actually felt good today so no excuses for light weight other then it was heavy as a biotch!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 8, 2004)

WEDNESDAY 01/07/04 (REP RANGE) TIME: 60Mins.

CHEST:
Incline Dumbell Bench

1 x 08 x 100 (warmup) old warmup 95lbs
1 x 08 x 110
1 x 08 x 110
1 x 05 x 110  (previous workout got 7 reps...bad bad bad)
1 x 05 x 110 (punishment set for not getting at least 6 last set)

Barbell Bench Press
1 x 08 x 225 (only got 3 sets of "6" with 225 prev. workout)
1 x 08 x 225  (2 extra reps from previous RR workout)
1 x 5+2 x 225  (huu hoo shoulda gotten at least 6; +2 = rack breath and go again)

Flat Fly
1 x 12 x 50
1 x 12 x 50

Incline Fly
1 x 12 x 50
1 x 12 x 50

NOTES:  OK this was a REALLY bad day for me.  I was sick to my stomach before I even started. I felt horrible.  Also my bad shoulder gave wreaked havoc throughout the workout.  On one set of Inclines, the 1st 5 rep x110, I cramped up and blame that for missing the 6th rep.  Sharp pains throughout the whole damn workout today.  Yea I'm pissy bout it so shutup!!!  lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

morning sugah 
i think i see a pattern in your training and injuries hun.
take a close look and it may be that you just need to switch a couple of exercises.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

pic test


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

side pic


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

holy crap mr. you look like a different person 

damn we are all gonna look so fine in May. then what? we will all have to get together and take a big photo.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

**Thanks J'bo but this I'm not crazy bout these pics. I'm don't look as good as I'd like yet but strength is coming then size will follow(i hope)


Front


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Damn!! That's it, I'm out.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 9, 2004)

Looking great Fire, wow!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

Damn, man!  I look like a little bitch!

Good stuff, Fire!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

the only thing wrong with your pics is that you look like your ready to cry  put a smile on that face Mr. 
Ris should do a side by side for you if you dont notice a difference. Deadline is in May this is only half way dear and i think you have made GREAT progess


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

Back pic


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks guys and Gals I cut some b/f but have a long way to go. Legs still look puney as all hell. I knew I should have done a workout prior to pics. lol

Yea I'll have Ris do a side by side but I just wanted to get them on here while I could.  Resizing was a bitch.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 9, 2004)

Fire.............holy shiat man, i can tell the size difference, you gained size and leaned up. dam proud of you man, lots and lots of hard work and it shows to. the legs will come around, patients man.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks buddy but I must be blind.. I don't see any size difference in those damn pics!!  Honestly I dont.  I need Riss to put them up side by side cause I only see the fat loss in the middle.  Thank you very much though Tankster!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

i can see size FOR SURE.
i was actually going to call you and ask you to please post pics of you and not some hunky lean actor. then i realized it IS you


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

THURSDAY 01/09/04 (REP RANGE) Time: 35 mins.

ARMS:  Alternated bicep set with Tricep set today for a change
Alt. D/B Curls    Weighted DIPS
1 x 08 x 50       1 x 08 x 45
1 x 08 x 55       1 x 08 x 90
1 x 08 x 55       1 x 08 x 90

Lying Cable Curls // Cable Tricep Pushdowns
1 x 08 x 80              1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 80              1 x 08 x 100
1 x 08 x 80              1 x 08 x 100

Concentration Curls // D/B Kickbacks
1 x 12 x 30                 1 x 12 x 30           
1 x 12 x 35                 1 x 12 x 35
1 x 12 x 35                 1 x 12 x 35


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

OOOPS OUT of order  THURSAY 01/08/04 (REP RANGE) TIME:55Min
BACK:

Close Grip Chins
1 x 08 x **
1 x 08 x 25
1 x 08 x 25
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 08 x **

T-Bar Rows
1 x 08 x 165
1 x 08 x 165
1 x 08 x 175

D/B Rows
1 x 12 x 90
1 x 12 x 90
1 x 12 x 90

Pullovers
1 x 10 x 75
1 x 10 x 75

SHOULDERS:

D/B Overhead Press
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 08 x 75
1 x 08 x 80

Bentover Side Laterals
1 x 10 x 40
1 x 10 x 40
1 x 10 x 40

Cable Side Laterals
1 x 10 x 20
1 x 10 x 20(Don't laugh at the weight till you used my cable system) hahahaha

Shrugs
1 x 12 x 225
1 x 12 x 225
1 x 12 x 225


----------



## firestorm (Jan 9, 2004)

09/29/03 .................01/08/04
 Weight: 210lbs .......208 lbs. 


Stats:
neck: 17"....................17 1/4
chest: 47 1/2".............49
upper arm: 16 1/4".....17 1/2
forarms: 13 1/2...........14 1/2
waist: 39 1/2".............37
thigh: 24"....................24  (no change)
calve: 15 1/2".............15 1/2


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

now you believe us when we say that you have changed? those are great numbers


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 09/29/03 .................01/08/04
> Weight: 210lbs .......208 lbs.
> 
> ...



absolutely speechless


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

congrats, brotha!
Can I get a hooah!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

SATURDAY 01/10/04 (REP RANGE) Time: 55Mins.
LEGS:
Squats
1 x 12 x 185
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 10 x 245
1 x 10 x 265

Leg Press
1 x 12 x 400
1 x 12 x 400
1 x 12 x 400

Extentions
1 x 12 x 140
1 x 12 x 140

Leg Curls
1 x 12 x 70
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 80

Stiff Leg Deadlifts
1 x 10 x 185
1 x 10 x 185

Standing Calf Raises
1 x 20 x 135
1 x 12 x 185
1 x 10 x 185
1 x 10 x 185

Thanks everyone for your encouragement. Very appreciated.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

Yes i must add my 10 cents worth. Awesome job Fire 
I remember lookin at your first pics thinkin your looked really soft and these pics look great  w8 till i put them side by side tonight, i can guarantee you'll be happy!! Look at the measurements, the proofs right there!! Even after all your little probs look at the difference 
Damn this comp just just getting harder and harder.... talk about great motivation....
Well done Brian


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh thanks Riss,, I actually just came in here to grap my pics and email them to you so you could put them side by side for me.  You don't need me to do that now right?  You can take them from here?  I can't wait so see them side by side because for some reason, I don't see what you guys see.  They say the eyes are the 1st thing to go when you get old. hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

I can take them from here bud


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Awesome m8 thank you VERY MUCH.  I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

what pix?
hey..at least our legs are close in strength....
or were...
But..I'm still fatter than you! ..wait..that's bad..isn't it?
I am getting back into my grove again...another couple weeks..and hopefully I will have my strenght back! (I hope so!)
I will be getting mnew protein and creatine and glutamine tomorrow


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey B. We're close on legs? Awesome man, now I don't feel so bad. lol  
The pics we're talking about are my before and after pics.  Riss is putting them side by side for me and posting them.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yes i must add my 10 cents worth. Awesome job Fire
> I remember lookin at your first pics thinkin your looked really soft and these pics look great  w8 till i put them side by side tonight, i can guarantee you'll be happy!! Look at the measurements, the proofs right there!! Even after all your little probs look at the difference
> Damn this comp just just getting harder and harder.... talk about great motivation....
> Well done Brian



OHHHH Riss,, it just hit me...my 1st pics you thought I looked really soft????   Well thanks for telling me big guy!!!  I told you then and I'll tell ya again.   I WELCOME criticism and would have LOVED for you to have posted that in my journal!!!  NOw you OWE me one.  Go look at the new pics after you post them and find something to criticise!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

I had been working on getting my squats as low as I can..I can almost go ass-to-ankles with 225. I am still stuck with 5 reps (good ) @ 315...maybe a mental thing. Will be getting abck at it this coming week...this past week was a 'get reaquanted with the weight room' workouts


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

damn, brotha...youz a sexy biatch!
Ditto on what every body else said....you are WAY leaner! Congrats! Wanna enroll me in the FS boot camp? I've got about 30lbs to strip off....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

man, I gotta get off my arse! You are going to be getting all the ladies attention onhere.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

BTW..looks like a nice gym in the basement, my friend!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Just reiterating what i said b4  awesome job buddy.
I think "everyone" looks for these massive improvements but the one thing i have learnt is BB is a long hard road with minimal gain for maximal effort (unless you use) Just keep things in perspective


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

Very very well put Ris. How true that statement is.  I was just hoping for a bit more of that good ole muscle memory to kick in but it apparently flew south for the winter.  hahahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jan 14, 2004)

TUESDAY 01/13/04 (SHOCK) Time: 25mins

CHEST
Incline Bench
1 x 12 x 135  (Warmup)
1 x 10 x 205
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 5+2 x 225  
sset
1 x 10 x 50
1 x 10 x 50
1 x 10 x 50

Cable Crossovers
1 x 08 x 30
1 x 10 x 30
s/set
Dips
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 10 x 45

Drop Set
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 06 x 205
1 x 06 x 215


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

fire i miss you  i will call you tomorrow night


----------



## firestorm (Jan 15, 2004)

Alright J'Bo I will wait with open arms but I won't be at work until Saturday evening.  I look forward to hearing from you and get the low down on you and Brad.   Rock on Girl!!!!
*****************
WEDNESDAY 01/04/04 (SHOCK) Time: 30min/30min  total 60min.

BACK

Pullovers......s/s Wide Grip Pullups
1 x 10 x 70........1 x 10 x 00
1 x 10 x 70........1 x 10 x 00
1 x 10 x 70........1 x 10 x 00

Stiff arm Pullovers   s/s Reverse Grip Bentover Rows
1 x 10 x 70...................1 x 10 x 185
1 x 08 x 80...................1 x 10 x 205

Clsoe Grip Seated Rows  (drop set)
1 x 10 x 220
1 x 08 x 200
1 x 10 x 180

SHOULDERS
Dumbell Military Press  s/s  Seated Lateral Raises
1 x 10 x 70.........................1 x 10 x 30
1 x 10 x 70.........................1 x 08 x 30
1 x 10 x 70.........................1 x 08 x 30

Reverse Pec Deck  s/s Upright Rows
1 x 10 x 90..................1 x 10 x 95
1 x 10 x 90..................1 x 10 x 95

Barbell Overhead Press (Drop Set)
1 x 08 x 135
1 x 08 x 115
1 x 08 x 95

Shrugs
1 x 15 x 185
1 x 08 x 275
1 x 08 x 275
1 x 08 x 275


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 15, 2004)

fire  dont say his name silly  
i will call you this weekend then


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

BradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBradBrad
this name??


hey...how does this guy get personal um..training over the phone??
 I am jealous!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 17, 2004)

J'Bo,, I came in tonight and tried to delete his name but it is over the allowed time to do so. sorry hun.  Hey I didn't say his last name though!!!  lol

Oh and Burner,, stop whoring in my journal bitch!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

well..it's not like YOU'RE posting here pal..just doing my part to bump this up.
Ok..for officialness.
Nice workouts!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks B  I actually have a few workouts to post but I didn't bring them to work tonight.  I promise to post them Wednesday. Tomorrow is totally out so Wednesday I'll have I believe 3 or 4 to type in.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2004)

ERROR: last workout above should have read 01/14/04 NOT 01/04/04. 

SATURDAY 01/17/04 (SHOCK) Time: 45Mins.

LEGS:
Extensions...........Front Squats
1 x 10 x 165........1 x 10 x 135
1 x 10 x 165........1 x 10 x 185
1 x 10 x 165........1 x 10 x 185

Extensions..........Leg Press
1 x 10 x 165.......1 x 08 x 400
1 x 10 x 165.......1 x 10 x 400

Lunges...............Leg Curls
1 x 10 x 30.........1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 30.........1 x 10 x 80
1 x 08 x 80.........1 x 10 x 80
..........................1 x 10 x 80

Leg Curls (Drop set)
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 70


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2004)

MONDAY 01/19/04 (POWER) Time: 38Mins.

CHEST
D/B Bench Press
1 x 10 x 95  (warmup)
1 x 08 x 110
1 x 08 x 120
1 x 08 x 120  Number 8 was hard as heck

Incline D/B Bench
1 x 08 x 100
1 x 04 x 110
1 x 04 x 110
1 x 05 x 110

Weighted Dips
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 04 x 90
1 x 04 x 90

Pec Deck
1 x 15 x 90
1 x 10/10 x 90/110  
1 x 08 x 130

Note:  10/10 means: 10 reps elbows against pad followed immediately with 10 more reps palms on pads and arms horizontal to the ground.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2004)

TUESDAY 01/20/04 (POWER) Time: 50 Mins.

BACK:
Deadlifts 
1 x 06 x 225  (warmup)
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 06 x 315*
1 x 04 x 335**

Bentover Rows
1 x 06 x 225 (easy)
1 x 05 x 275*!
1 x 04 x 275*!
1 x 06 x 225

Weighted Pullups
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 5+1 x 25  (+1 = paused for a few seconds before continuing)
1 x 08 x 00  (punishment set for having to take a 5 second break before completing the last rep on previous set).  Must learn not to piss myself off!  hahahaha

Seated Rows
1 x 06 x 230*
1 x 06 x 230*....1 x 08 x 200  (drop set)

Notes:  
* = New max weight. 
** = Max weight went up for 2nd time in the workout.
*! = New max but a bit too heavy, Reps were not as clean as they should have been. Next workout will lower weight just a tad to ensure better form and not risk injury.
In all, this was an excellent workout for me.  I walked out totally pumped up mentally and physically.  It is currently Wednesday and my back muscles are SCREAMING so I know I kicked some ass yesterday.  I rate this my best back workout since coming back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2004)

Awesome man! You are kicking ass here buddy! Keep it up


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Way to go Fire!  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2004)

Thank you Rocky and AtherJen.  The feeling from yesterdays workout brought to mind that back when I was in my prime, back was my strongest bodypart.  I'm realizing now even with my lower back injury that the days of old are beginning to resurface in a natural kinda way.  I never thought I'd ever see 275 on bentovers ever again expecially since only a few months ago I couldn't handle 225 for 6 comfortably.  I considered yesterdays workout the best since my lower back did not hold me back.  It was a total success even though today I can barely move but it's Good pain (muscle) not disc pain.
Today was "supposed" to be POWER leg day but I will instead do shoulders or arms because I know feeling the way I do right now, my leg workout would not be optimal expecially with squats.  Better to wait a day or two and recoop.  Now is not the time to hurt myself or waste a leg workout because back is killing me.  Peace and thanks again my friends.
Fire

P.S.  Rocky,, you know I put all those happy little notes and symbols there for you right???  I know you like to know failure points etc so I hope those notes have helped you understand my workouts better so you can guage them towards your own.  Peace my man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2004)

I do appreciate that FS!! Thanks a bunch, it helps me understand more exactly how a w/o is and the intensity put into it. I'm still amazed at the poundages though man!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 21, 2004)

Honestly.......so am I.  I'm way more suprised then you are. I never expected to be slamming such heavy weights in such a short period of time.  For example, the bentovers with 275. I never thought I'd see that day again because of my lower back and the the DB overhead presses. I'm still amazed I got 4 with 90's.  That is the most I've EVER done even when I was cheating with roids back in the 80's.  It's true that I didn't do DB overheads much back then and stuck mostly with barbell on those but still... never remember using 90's.  Anyway I contribute these gains to Gopros workout as well as the suppliments I've been using for without that combination, I don't see how I'd be doing any better then I was 2 years ago when I was still in good shape.  I'm just much stronger now then I've been in years.  I never thought I'd be doing pullups with 25 or 35 pounds around my waist either so I owe alot to this site and the people here who have not only inspired me but showed me that more is not always best and also directed me towards some excellent products that I'd never know existed if I didn't come here.  dont forget my weightlifting world is very small. I train alone in my basement and have very little contact with other bodybuilders or weight trainers anymore.  These are new times for me and Ironmag and it's members ROCK!!!  thank you EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

I just wanted to pop in and say wow too Fire!!
Your lifts are crazy strong.... love that chest w/o 
Good to see all your strength and size coming back buddy


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 21, 2004)

fire man ur weigh poundages kick ass dawg good for u man..how's it like working out alone in ur basement though?


----------



## gr81 (Jan 21, 2004)

congrats fire, glad to see ya lifting hevy again. do the damn thang bro


----------



## firestorm (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> fire man ur weigh poundages kick ass dawg good for u man..how's it like working out alone in ur basement though?



I wouldn't have it any other way Oak.  I much more prefer training alone.  I usually train under dim lighting and no music.  This allows me to focus better. In short I train in the same environment as one would meditate in.  Being involved in the martial arts since I was a child I tend to utilize that training in everyday life.  I do not mean I kick and punch the barbells but I do incorporate the mental aspects of the arts with my weight training.   So as a buddist would say:  "I become one with the weights".  hahahaha    
Odd training phylosophy but if you trained with me you would not only leave pumped but mentally pumped as well.  It is an overwhelming feeling and difficult to describe with words.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Alright, question time buddy  The weighted pull-ups, are you doing wide grip?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Gman and you other guys for the uplifting words of encouragement.  

(ps.  in regards to the above post,,, there ARE other times when I train, I decide to just train like everyone else and blast some AC/DC..The best of.. and just go nuts and that would be ACCA DACCA to you Riss right? lol.   I feel it's good to alternate workouts as well as the workout phylosophies keep everything fresh.   Laterz


----------



## firestorm (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright, question time buddy  The weighted pull-ups, are you doing wide grip?


Affirmative Rocky, I go about 3 hands wider then shoulder width.  Going any wider then that destroys my left elbow tendons.  When I reach the top of the movement my FOREARMS are on an angle similiar to   \ 0 /   not vertical such as  |_o_|


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 22, 2004)

have a good week hun.
i am heading out to costa rica this evening.
will call you when i get home


----------



## firestorm (Jan 22, 2004)

WEDNESDAY 01/21/04 (POWER) Time: 25m triceps/20m Biceps

TRICEPS
Close Grip Bench 
1 x 08 x 185
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 04 x 265*
1 x 04 x 265

Skull Crushers  (on a flat bench today not decline)
1 x 10 x 110 (warmup)
1 x 06 x 130
1 x 06 x 130
1 x 06 x 130

D/B Extensions 
1 x 06 x 110
1 x 06 x 110
1 x 06 x 110

BICEPS

Barbell Curls  
1 x 08 x 95
1 x 08 x 105
1 x 06 x 115
1 x 06 x 115

One Arm Preacher Curls
1 x 10 x 30
1 x 08 x 40
1 x 06 x 45

Hammer Curls
1 x 08 x 35
1 x 08 x 40

Note:  My left elbow tendons very very sore today which was detrimental to going as heavy as I would have liked on Biceps.  Although the weight was not difficult for the muscles, my 1st set of Barbell curls started out at 115 which was supposed to be the warmup but found it painful to say the least to do even one rep.  I was forced to lower the weight and begin at 95.  I stayed rather light so not to risk injury.  It's all cool though, my arms are still coming along nicely.  Look much better in person then they did in  those 'horrid' pictures you people made me post. hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jan 22, 2004)

Alright J'BO!!!!!!!!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!  That sounds awesome, wish I were going with you.  Is this business or pleasure OR a bit of both?  Well you be careful and have a wonderful time sugar.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> and that would be ACCA DACCA to you Riss right? lol.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> have a good week hun.
> i am heading out to costa rica this evening.
> will call you when i get home


don't want to whore up ur thread F, but costa rica J?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2004)

holy shiznit, Brian!
I am speechless! Those weights...WOW!
Good job, bro!
jeez...120's for inclines! That ROCKS! oh..and the 275 for rows....
I am gonna go back full steam TOMORROW! Can't let you ebcome a monster..while I am still a fatty!
I like the enviroment you work out in. I know how some days, yo are in 'the zone' and others..you feel like you are just going thru the motions.....


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

Burner you HIT THE PROVERBIAL NAIL RIGHT ON THE HEAD when you said: " somedays your in the zone and others you feel like your going through the motions.   That is exactly why I train the way I do.  I become mentally prepared prior to, as well as during each and every workout not allowing myself to fall into that category of "going through the motions".  Sure there are times my workouts are not optimal but usually it is not because of my mind set but because of lack of sleep, didn't eat, or feeling ill.  Today is an excellent example of that.  today was POWER Leg day and I'm fighting a nasty ass head and chest cold.  I still managed to hit the same poundages as last Power Leg day and even went up on reps with 315 on squats and went up in weight on leg press again.  by the time I got around to Stiff leg Deads I was physically drained and very achey from being under the weather so I only managed 2 sets and not very heavy but in all, it was an excellent workout never the less.  It is all about proper mental attitude and being able to sustain it throughout the workout.  
Bman, thank you for the compliments regarding my poundages. I'm very happy with them also and attempting to keep raising the bar each and every week setting minimal goals to keep me motivated.  Peace my friend and thank you once again for the encouraging words.
Your friend,
Brian


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

SATURDAY 01/24/04 (POWER) TIME: 65Mins.

LEGS

Squats
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 06 x 315  (3 more reps then last workout)
1 x 05 x 315  (1 more rep then last workout)I really struggled on rep#5

Leg Press
1 x 08 x 500
1 x 06 x 550
1 x 06 x 575* (new max weight which almost killed me)

Single Leg Extensions (1st time doing one leg extensions)
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 80 
1 x 10 x 80

Lying Leg Curl
1 x 08 x 85
1 x 07 x 95
1 x 06 x 95
1 x 05 x 95

Stiff Leg Deadlifts:
1 x 10 x 120
1 x 10 x 170   (Couldn't continue, feeling too fatigued and lower back spasms).  (**EDITED the poundage from 120 to 170.)

Standing Calf raises
1 x 10 x 225 
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 10 x 225 
1 x 10/15 x 225/135  (Drop Set)

Notes:  Head and chest cold today. Took some wind out of my sails.  Laying down on the press machine I could feel the pressure building up in my head on every set. I'd love to have seen what I could have done if I wasn't sick today. Damn.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow fire - you're on fire!!   couldn't resist 

anyway, you are doing awesome!! how's your lower back feeling these days with all the heavy lifting?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

Any time, bro-
Hey, be careful with that head cold. I found out the hard way a couple years back. Had a sinus cold. Was doing leg press, prety decent weight.  was straining to get that last rep out. I was about to lock out, when I heard (internally) and fllt a 'pop' in the back of my head. I swear, it was aout the most agonizing pain I have ever encountered. I do not know how I got the weight locked out and safetied, butI did, and almost cried from the pain. I will NEVER lift with a sinus cold again. I was out for two weeks due to that...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Wow fire - you're on fire!!   couldn't resist
> 
> anyway, you are doing awesome!! how's your lower back feeling these days with all the heavy lifting?



hahahaha  funny one HC. 
   I wake up every day feeling like an old man but after about 30 minutes it relaxes and I'm pretty much good to go on most days.  There are days where it is really wacked but nothing like it has been in the past.  The day after my last Power Back workout, I was pleasantly surprised that even though I was very very sore it was a good muscle sore not spine.  So I'm keeping my fingers crossed and taking things very carefully and ensure EVERY rep is clean or I just cut the set short. 
To sum up how the back is feeling in a "few' words:  bentover rows with 275.   
***********************
BURNER,  Thanks for that information although a few hours late now that leg workout is OVER!!!  LOL


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 
> To sum up how the back is feeling in a "few' words:  bentover rows with 275.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

Lol silly gal


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 24, 2004)

> SATURDAY 01/24/04 (POWER) TIME: 65Mins.
> 
> LEGS
> 
> ...


I am confused now man. I thought that power workouts were supposed to be in the 3-5 rep range?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

for the most part, Power leg day is  4-6. 
1st set of pressed I really didn't expect to get 8 reps. my strength increased a bit since last power leg day.
Single leg extensions:  This was actually the 1st time I did single leg ext.. I have always done 2 legs.  I wasn't sure about the poundages so I increased on the second set and decreased the rest time but still got 10.  Next time I do singles I will be sure to add weight.

Lying leg curls  1st set just a suto warmup.  
2nd set I only got 1 rep over the prescribed number and then I was in the proper range for the last 2 sets.

SLDL:  I had mentioned that I wasn't feeling well at this point and suffering from lower back spasms so I couldn't and wouldn't go heavy on these today.  I have a bad lower back to start with so I have to be very careful.

Standing calf raises is not part of the Power workout.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 25, 2004)

do u have all those machines and the free weights in ur basement bro?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 25, 2004)

btw, how's work? hanging in there?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Oak sorry bro had to go last night. Bad night but now it's sunday and I'm hoping tonight will be better here.  In regards to my equipment,  I have a Free weight home gym from BodySolid. It one huge cage setup.  It has a Dip station, High Cable, Low cable. Front is setup for free weight bar for squats, and benching.  I have a bench that has Preacher bench and leg extention/curls add ons which use free weight as well.  I have dumbells from 5's to 120s.  Seated Calf machine and a vertical Leg press.  I went to the site but they do not have my setup anymore so I'll post the ones that are similar.  The one in the picture has a weight stack on the back, mine takes free weights which is better.  my system looks similar to these pictures below.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

My freeweight system is a combination of the following 2 sets. they will give you a little idea of what I'm using.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

Oak I also have multiple cable accessories, different handles and bars, rope pulldown, Oh yea and an Iron pullup bar I made out of heavy duty pipes mounted to the ceiling.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

FRIDAY 01/23  (POWER) TIME:???  (This post is out of order with previous workout)

SHOULDERS
D/B Press
1 x 08 x 80 
1 x 06 x 85
1 x 06 x 85

Side laterals
1 x 08 x 40
1 x 08 x 40 
1 x 08 x 40

Upright Rows
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70

NOTE:  My bad shoulder was in very bad shape today and very painful.  I hope this isn't the beginning of what happened to me last year or I'll go fuqing insane!  My only option here was to take it light today on Power week and in fact, I feel I better cut back on anything that is antagonistic to this damn shoulder.  It is Currently Sunday night and it hurts to even raise my arm in front of me.  I'm getting hellanervous here!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

SUNDAY 01/25/04  (POWER and Rep Range all in one) Time: 40 Mins

CHEST
Flat Barbell Bench
1 x 08 x 225 w/up
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 04 x 295
1 x 01 +03 x 315 (+3 with a spotter today; brother in law visited)
1 x 01 x 315  (no assist)
1 x 04 x 275
1 x 08 x 225

Incline D/B Bench
1 x 09 x 100
1 x 08 x 100
1 x 06 x 100

Pec Dec (elbows on pads)
1 x 12 x 140
1 x 08 x 140

Pec Dec (hands on pad elbows parallel the floor)
1 x 08 x 140
1 x 10 x 140

Hanging Leg Raises
3 x 10  

NOTES:  Shoulder still in bad shape which is why I did Pec Dec in place of flies.  I attempted flies but they hurt too bad.  This is when I decided that I'm going to be forced to lay low for awhile and not go so heavy until this shoulder comes back around.  I'm deathly afraid of another long layoff so having to lighten up for a bit is better then hanging it up altogether for several months.  Don't be looking for many of my  astericks in the future people.  They will be few and far between when doing anything that requires my right shoulder.  Wish me luck but DON'T DO IT IN HERE... TOO MANY POSTS FILLING UP MY JOURNAL AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

dammit, you are still biger than me....

good weights, bri-
Hey, does the female come with that leg press? That would be a great weight alternative to the standard iron plates..I am sure I'd love to do skull crushers w/ her..

My strength is slowly coming back....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

yeah...but damn....I can move less than 3/4 of what I was doing 6 weeks ago....very frustrating. I swear, I have this thing..every time I start making good gains..something happens; i.e, sickness, injury, life, etc...I SHOULD be a lot larger, leaner than I am...as I always tell others...check the ego @ the door and focus on what I can do now...but damn!

Didn't say about the girl on the leg press machine..


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2004)

> Flat Barbell Bench
> 1 x 08 x 225 w/up
> 1 x 06 x 275
> 1 x 04 x 295
> ...


Damn firestorm, nice bench strength! I had no idea you were throwing around these kinds of weights. 295 for 4 on the bench is great man, keep up the hard work. 

What is your age/stats again? How long have you been training?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2004)

My stats are listed in here somewhere my friend.  I'll find them and edit this post with them.  My age is 41.
Ok here are the stats.  1st set are from November 1st second set is this months.

09/29/03 .................01/08/04
Weight: 210lbs .......208 lbs. 


Stats:
November1.................Janurary
neck: 17"....................17 1/4
chest: 47 1/2".............49
upper arm: 16 1/4".....17 1/2
forarms: 13 1/2...........14 1/2
waist: 39 1/2".............37
thigh: 24"....................24 (no change)
calve: 15 1/2".............15 1/2


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like you have added some size and dropped a lil fat  Way to go!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen that is true but I still have a way to go in the midsection.  I can see a noticable difference in the love handle area but the front still needs some work.  (now where did I place those lower abs again??) lol


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2004)

OK I finally found the exact model of my home gym. Only difference is mine is black not white.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Great looking gym


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 27, 2004)

nice


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

Whats doin chief


----------



## firestorm (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Guys just wish I had enough room. Oh well whatcha gonna do. Anyway.....

THURSDAY 01/29/04 (REP RANGE) TIME: 35 Mins / 28 Mins

BACK
Weighted Pullups
1 x 08 x 00
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 08 x 00

T Bar Rows 
1 x 10 x 140 w/up
1 x 08 x 165
1 x 08 x 165
1 x 10 x 165

D/B Rows
1 x 10 x 90
1 x 10 x 90

Pullovers
1 x 12 x 75
1 x 12 x 75
********************

Shoulders
D/B Press

1 x 10 x 75
1 x 08 x 75
1 x 07 x 75

Rear Lateral Raises
1 x 10 x 40
1 x 10 x 40 
1 x 10 x 40

Side Lateral Raises
1 x 10 x 30 
1 x 10 x 30
1 x 10 x 35

Shrugs
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 08 x 275
1 x 08 x 275
1 x 08 x 275 1 x 08 x 225(Drop set)

NOTES: As stated in earlier posts (somewhere) due to the shoulder and elbow tendons becoming more irritated I have decided to lighten up a bit and not increase resistance as often. It is my ultimate goal to train without re-injuring myself. The last thing I want now is another long layoff because I was stupid. 
Right shoulder has been getting progessivly worse over the past 2 weeks so I have no choice.


____________________________

Though I walk through the Valley of the Shadow of Death I fear no evil for the Grim Reaper is puney and small and his blade, duller then mine. He steps aside his dark face hung low for he now knows the valley is mine.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 30, 2004)

FRIDAY 01/30/04 (REP RANGE) Time: 25Mins. / 20 Mins.

BICEPS
Seated D/B Curls
1 x 08 x 35  W/up
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 06 x 55
***ok look out here comes one massive drop set:
1 x 06 x 60 / 4 x 55 / 06 x 45 / 06 x 40 / 06 x 35

Cable Curls
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70

Concentration Curls
1 x 10 x 35
1 x 10 x 35


TRICEPS
Skull Crushers
1 x 08 x 110
1 x 10 x 110
1 x 10 x 110
1 x 10 x 110

Cable Pushdowns
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70

1 arm Cable Reverse Pushdowns
1 x 12 x 20
1 x 12 x 20

NOTES:  Unable to perform Weighted dips today due to the Right shoulder. I couldn't even do one with body weight so I swapped them out with the skull crushers.   I also kept the weights a tad bit light in some cases due to the elbow. It was actually feeling real good today so what I've been doing is apparently working.  Reps were a little high as in the skull crushers as well due to the angle of the arm and the light stress on the shoulder.
I'm falling apart people!!!!  I have to put me back together again before I start going hog wild again.  A few weeks should do it.  Peace.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 30, 2004)

u aren't falling apart..just take it easy on the shoulder bro...i know what it is like to injure a bp, and not lay off it and reaggravate even more..setting urself back even farther...ur still putting up some great weight big dude


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

SUNDAY 02/01/04 (REP RANGE) Time: forget about it!

LEGS:

SQUATS
1 x 12 x 135 (Warmup)
1 x 08 x 135 (Warmup)
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 08 x 245  

Leg Press 
1 x 10 x 400
1 x 08 x 400
1 x 08 x 400

QUIT!!!

Notes:  TAG ME, BAG ME, Leave me by the curb side.  This was a miserable day.  I had ZERO drive and just did not have it going on what so ever.  Every rep on squats felt like 400 pounds.  My knees were hurting, left side of groin light strain of some sort and I just had no Drive to complete this workout.  I have to chalk this workout up as my WORST to date.  Nothing felt right, my body nor my mind.  I've just got to let it go and not bring me down.  Tomorrow starts a new week so I'll have to take todays workout and use it as a motivational tool.  I can guarentee I'll be looking back at todays log all week long determined to not let this happen again.  Todays rating is an  F.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2004)

have you seen a doctor Fire?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

No why do you think I'd need to do that?  I just had a bad day is all.  don't forget I'm 41 and not a young kid anymore.  I get aches and pains sometimes and the constant running at home wears you out from time to time.  I suppose I just needed a day to do nothing even though I really didn't want one.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> No why do you think I'd need to do that?  I just had a bad day is all.  don't forget I'm 41 and not a young kid anymore.  I get aches and pains sometimes and the constant running at home wears you out from time to time.  I suppose I just needed a day to do nothing even though I really didn't want one.


whoa calm down man i am just tryin to look out for ya...my friend who is in his 50s has a fucked up shoulder and refuses to see the doctor and his shoulder has been like that for years now..i just don't want anything developing with you, dig?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh man I wasn't upset with your post in the least.  I was serious!  Any imput is more then welcomed.  I was serious when I asked you why you thought I should see a doctor.  I then just wanted to inform you of my age.  Sorry it came out defensivly, it wasn't my intention my friend.  I swear.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Firestorm.  Havent read the whole journal, but a bit of it.  Looks like your doin good buddy


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks PreMier,, I'm trying!! lol

MONDAY 02/02/04 ("Modified" SHOCK) Time: 25mins.

CHEST
D/B Bench.S/S...Flat Flies
1 x 10 x 100.....1 x 12 x 45
1 x 10 x 100.....1 x 12 x 45
1 x 08 x 100.....1 x 10 x 45

Incline D/B Bench....Incline Flies
1 x 06 x 100............1 x 08 x 45
1 x 08 x 90..............1 x 12 x 40
1 x 06 x 90..............1 x 10 x 40

Decline D/B Bench....Weighted Dips
1 x 08 x 90..............1 x 10 x 00
1 x 08 x 90..............1 x 08 x 00

Standing Calf Raises
4 x 10 x 245
1 x 10 x 225


Note:  today is now Wednesday and my chest is sore as all heck still.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2004)

TUESDAY 02/03/04 (Modified SHOCK) Time: 40 mins.

BACK
Pullups............Bentover Rows
1 x 10 x 00......1 x 10 x 225
1 x 10 x 00......1 x 10 x 225
1 x 10 x 00......1 x 08 x 225

Close Grip Pullups....T-Bar Rows
1 x 10 x 00...............1 x 10 x 140
1 x 08 x 00...............1 x 10 x 150
1 x 08 x 00...............1 x 10 x 150

Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns........D/B Pullovers
1 x 10 x 70.....................................1 x 08 x 70
1 x 10 x 70.....................................1 x 10 x 70

Note:  As noted in earlier posts....lightened up due to shoulder. My prority is to get it healthy again.  Back still really sore today so workout was good.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Health first! 

that's why i'm still waiting to take ephedrine or redline 
even tho i'm not sure how it would make things worse..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Fire.........I'm ready for the guy talk........just send me a PM.........

"Get the party started!"

Sorry.....I won't whore anymore.

Your w/o's look challenging..............I like it


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Thanks PreMier,, I'm trying!! lol
> 
> MONDAY 02/02/04 ("Modified" SHOCK) Time: 25mins.
> ...


hey big dawg!
looking good! How many warm up sets do you do before these?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Fire.........I'm ready for the guy talk........just send me a PM.........
> 
> "Get the party started!"
> ...



Thanks Babster!!!  Since I had to lighten up on the poundages a tad I upped the sets a few but not many.  Just made a few modifications to P RR S a little change and to justify going lighter.   Babs.. guy talk on the way homegirl!!! hahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey big dawg!
> looking good! How many warm up sets do you do before these?



Warmups vary workout to workout.  On this specific workout,, ZERO warmups.  100's are light enough that I can handle them quite nicely and get a good rep count even on 1st set and yet heavy enough that I can't blast out mega reps.  Any heavier then 100's (110s my next set of dumbells; i don't have 105s) and  I wouldn't be in my desired rep range.  With 110s I'd be hovering in the 8-10s but certain I wouldn't get 10 on the last set and 10 was my goal on this day.  I was not looking for the minimum rep ranges on this day *8*)
  100's are my warmup on POWER DAY since Power day consists of rep ranges of 4-6. Then I can go straight to 120's.  But on Shock session, the reps are higher so 100's fit right in the rep range nicely all by themself.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Warmup with 100's!  Holy shit batman!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

Sounds impressive PreMier?  WEll maybe,,,but,,,want to talk about legs???  I'll show you how UN impressed I can make you real quick.  I'll post todays fuqing horrible Leg workout tomorrow night. I forgot it this evening but I'll tell you,, you'd never know the guy above that warms up with 100s on chest struggled today with 155 for front squats!!!  Horrible horrible workout all because I'm weak downstairs and I tried pushing it last power workout with 315 and caused a slight groin pull.  NOw 2 leg workouts in a row went into the toilet.  I'm fuqing ready to go ballistic thinking about it!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> struggled today with 155 for front squats!!!


keep that up mister..and yer gonna look like Johny Bravo!

Hope your leg feels better, bro!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Sent you a PM Bman. Now I fuqing hurt the hip joint on the right leg just by slamming 120s onto my lap prior to lying down for a set of bench presses today.  I can barely lift my leg and it's throbbing as I write this.  You have NOOOO Idea how fuqing frustrated I'm getting!!!!!  It's like I pissed God off somehow and he is damning me to have skinny legs.  He is allowing my upper body to get bigger (although he still won't allow even that to be pain free from injuries) so I'll look more like an ass clown with big upper body and skinny legs.  God has a warped sense of humor.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

You can see that every time you look in the mirror bud 

Tell me FS, do you tempo your lifts??


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You can see that every time you look in the mirror bud
> 
> I'm sorry Riss, see what in the mirror,, my skinny Legs? If that is what you mean,, yea I know,, I see and dont like what I see.
> ...



Absolutely, I like to think of the movements like a piston in an engine.  I keep the reps smooth and in rhythm.  No jerking, bouncing and try not to pause unless totally necessary(catch a breather for example during squats).  With benching I'll actually rack the bar for a second or 2 then pick it up again to get my desired amount of reps.  I'd rather do that then cheat risking injury to the shoulder or anything else.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn that sucks about your hip... And yes GOD does have a warped sence of humor... I have been witness to it many times


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

preM got it, "God has a warped sense of humor" when he made you (see it in the mirror) 

Im talking tempo like 2/1/2 on rep range and 3/0/1 on power and 2/1/2- 1/0/1 for shock....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> preM got it, "God has a warped sense of humor" when he made you (see it in the mirror)
> 
> Im talking tempo like 2/1/2 on rep range and 3/0/1 on power and 2/1/2- 1/0/1 for shock....



OK call me stupid but does that tempo translate into:    2 seconds down, 1 second pause, 2 seconds up again???

If so, I have no idea.  I can say this,, I make every rep count, I squeeze every single rep at the top of the movement regardless which week it is.  Every rep goes down in a controlled fashion taking at least 1 to 2 seconds.  Does that answer your question Riss??


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah, close enough. They were tempos recomended by GP 2secs down 1sec pause 2 up is killer!! power is hard 3 down and blast up


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah, close enough. They were tempos recomended by GP 2secs down 1sec pause 2 up is killer!! power is hard 3 down and blast up


I suppose I do something similar Riss but I'm not certain about the exact time.  All I know is I make every rep deliberate, controlled and squeeze every single one.  3 seconds down sounds long.  I'm sure I come down a tad quicker then that but still controlled and with resistance.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2004)

WEDNESDAY 02/04/04 (SHOCK) TIME:35Mins
Shoulders
D/B Military Press  (ss) Seated Side Laterals
1 x 10 x 70...................1 x 10 x 30
1 x 10 x 70...................1 x 10 x 30
1 x 10 x 70...................1 x 10 x 30

Reverse Pec Dec..(ss)..Upright Rows
1 x 12 x 90..................1 x 10 x 95
1 x 12 x 90..................1 x 10 x 105

Barbell Press (Drop set)
1 x 06 x 165
1 x 06 x 145
1 x 08 x 135

Shrugs
1 x 12 x 185
1 x 10 x 275
1 x 10 x 275
1 x 10 x 275

Notes: Presses, Laterals, and Rev.Pec Decs poundages cut back to preserve the shoulder and let it heal up.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2004)

FRIDAY 02/06/04 (MODIFIED SHOCK) Time: 35 Mins.

Arms  (alternating bis and tris)

EZ Bar Curls..(SS)..Skull Crushers
1 x 10 x 90............1 x 10 x 90  (warmup)
1 x 10 x 110..........1 x 10 x 110
1 x 10 x 110..........1 x 10 x 110
1 x 10 x 110..........1 x 10 x 110

Preacher Curls..(SS)..Overhead D/B Extensions
1 x 10 x 70................1 x 10 x 100
1 x 10 x 90................1 x 10 x 100
1 x 10 x 90................1 x 10 x 100

One arm D/B Preacher curls..(SS)..Rope Pushdowns
1 x 12 x 30....................................1 x 12 x 50
1 x 12 x 35....................................1 x 12 x 60

Note:  Awesome workout and that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2004)

SATURDAY 02/07/04 (SHOCK) Time: 45Mins.

Leg Extensions..(SS)..Front Squats
1 x 10 x 140...............1 x 08 x 135
1 x 10 x 140...............1 x 10 x 155
1 x 10 x 140...............1 x 10 x 155

Leg Extensions..(SS)..Leg Press
1 x 10 x 165...............1 x 08 x 400
1 x 10 x 165...............1 x 08 x 400

Lunges  were cut out due to slight groin pull which effected whole damn workout.

Leg Curls
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 80

SLDL
1 x 10 x 120
1 x 10 x 120

Note: Legs are getting on my fever loving nerves and other then a slight groin pull can't understand why I'm going backwards in poundages!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2004)

SUNDAY 02/08/04 (POWER) Time: 30 Mins.

Chest
D/B Bench Press
1 x 08 x 100  (warmup)
1 x 06 x 120
1 x 08 x 120
1 x 06 x 120

Incline D/B Bench 
1 x 05 x 110
1 x 06 x 110
1 x 06 x 110

Decline D/B Bench

1 x 06 x 100
1 x 08 x 100


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2004)

MONDAY 02/09/04 (POWER) Time: 30 Mins.

Back 

Pullups
1 x 08 x 00  (warmup)
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 04 x 35  (drop set) 1 x 06 x 00

Bentover Rows
1 x 10 x 185
1 x 06 x 225
1 x 04 x 275
1 x 04 x 275
1 x 06 x 225

Close Grip Pullups  (V handle Row attachment over the pullup bar)1 x 08 x 00
1 x 04 x 25
1 x 06 x 00  (burned out)

D/B Rows
1 x 06 x 110
1 x 06 x 110

Notes:  Attempted deadlifts but killed the groin pull and the NEW Hip injury I caused on Chest day dropping 120s too high onto my lap!!!  I'm getting rather frustrated lately.  Maybe I should take a few days off and regain my composure.  Naaaaa, I'll work through this crap.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> God has a warped sense of humor.


yes he does! Have you seen the Platypus?

I don't pause on the sownside. I try and keep it as fluid as you say you do. Down, in a controll;ed manner,and try to explode it back up.
When you do your DB mil presses, how far do you bring the weights down? Do you touch the db's to your shoulders? I watch in the mirror until I break tris horizontal w/ the floor, then press back up...
Tonight is delts for me. Might go db's tonight. I did machine last week, like to keep things switched up. If you do both db and bb mil press, isn't that too much for a small body part? I don't think I could put up too much on bb mil press after cranking out db presses....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Fire... Check this out. Virtual Body Builder!

Its gonna be fun, so join up!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

I got a page not found, pre-


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

hello my little fire


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

It should work now burner.  They switched servers this morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

sweet! Just signing up! I am gonna get the guy HUGE!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yes he does! Have you seen the Platypus?
> 
> I don't pause on the sownside. I try and keep it as fluid as you say you do. Down, in a controll;ed manner,and try to explode it back up.
> ...



Both DB and Straight bar same workout?  sounds like overkill to me but I'd assume doing so every blue moon would be acceptable as long as you do lets say 3 sets 1st excercise and only 2 on the second.  

I feel the same as you. On the Gopro workout he has straight bar bench presses as last excercise (drop Set) on Shock day and that is just insane.  I'm lucky if I can handle 245 on the very 1st set at that point.  Honestly I don't understand the logic in that because I'm so burned out by the time I get to them that I'm basically just going through the motion.  I've since stopped doing them and replaced them with something else.  Check previous Shock workouts to see.

PREMIER..........
COOL bro I'll check it out.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi J'bo!!  Hope we are doing well young lady???  I'm sure you are though!!!  Fire has faith.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 17, 2004)

fire where u been buddy????


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

He's going through a slack journal phase again


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

He is still not as bad as Fade.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

fade? Who's fade?
oh..wait..'house bitch'


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

If he aint gonna post in here i think we should do it for him....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

What you mean whore it up?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Where is TGS and rock...  They could make a mess of this real quick


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

I like your style PreM


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Riss


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Whats with that movie?  Passion of christ.  Its rated R?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah, its the most relistic movie of the cruxifiction ever done, so its pretty violent. Directed by Mel Gibson.
Guarenteed (sp?) to move your heart!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

I got a trailer download if you want?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok, sounds good.  I am also looking forward to seeing this flick!

Do you have a link, or how do we do this?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.cinemovies.fr/cinetv/player_q2.php?IDBA=2383 (15meg quicktime)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

I am not looking forward to it..... my heart will be ripped from its comfort zone  I gotta go home now but let me know what you think PreM, pm if you want or post in my journal


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I am not looking forward to it..... my heart will be ripped from its comfort zone



I think you know what I meant.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Its going to be very disheartening to say the least, but it will be a good movie.  Mel Gibson is a great man.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

There are more here if that is not suitable for you 
http://www.themoviebox.net/movies/2004/NOPQR/Passion_The/trailer-page.html


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think you know what I meant.


I did, and you knew what i meant


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok just watched that first trailer.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Watching the second...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

That second trailer was better.  Wasnt expecting the first... I closed my eyes when they put the nail on his hand.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok just watched that first trailer.


Gut wrenching isn't it 

Make sure the second one is not the same... The one from the offical site is different and the 4 minute one has some extra bits not much though
I think the first one is the best...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> That second trailer was better.  Wasnt expecting the first... I closed my eyes when they put the nail on his hand.


Now you se why its rated R.... But that woulda been what it was like..
I still think it would be tame to what really happened to Him.
They plucked his beard out (imagine what your face would look like after that) and He was naked on the cross for starters...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Which one was the second one you watched


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Which one was the second one you watched



The second one I watched is in the second link, then I just clicked the picture of him.  It had some captions telling about the movie, im guessing its the official trailor.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

I have been talking to some friends about the movie... A lot of them wont go and see it because they dont think they can handle it.

I am not sure how it will make me feel, I am almost scared to see it.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

My pastor went and saw it last week, he said "every believer *must* see this movie"
I am kinda scared to see it to but i know i need too...


----------



## firestorm (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey you whore slut bastards. sorry for not posting lately but not really much has changed.  Soo to stop you guys from whoring in here, I'll post todays workout.  lol
SATURDAY 02/21/04 (POWER)
CHEST:

Flat Bench (straight bar)
1 x 15 x 135 (w/up)
1 x 08 x 225 (w/up)
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 04 x 295 (drop set) 1 x 04 x 275

Incline D/B Bench
1 x 08 x 110
1 x 06 x 120 **  (New max for inclines expecially as 2nd excercise)
1 x 05 x 120
1 x 04 x 120

Weighted Dips
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 10 x 45

Flat flies
1 x 15 x 50
1 x 15 x 60

Incline Flie
1 x 15 x 50

Notes:  Yea I went a bit crazy with extra sets and excercises but I felt awesome.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 21, 2004)

eehhhh it's about time...wheere u been lately???


----------



## firestorm (Feb 21, 2004)

I've been here Oak. Just not posting workouts.  They have been basically the same so nothing new until today. the 120's were a new accomplishment on inclines so I posted it.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey Fire, missed ya  Good chat'n


----------



## firestorm (Feb 21, 2004)

hey buddy!!!  how the heck are you?  I'm very happy today after that workout.  Getting stronger bro!!!  Now I need to cut this damn weight and I'll be all hooked up!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

SUNDAY 02/22/04 (POWER)  Time  35mins. Back / 30 mins. Shoulders

BACK
Weighted Pullups
1 x 10 x 00
1 x 08 x 25
1 x 06 x 25 
1 x 06 x 25 Drop set 1 x 06 x 00

Barbell Bentover Rows
1 x 10 x 185  (warmup)
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 08 x 255
1 x 08 x 255

Seated Cable Rows  
1 x 10 x 190
1 x 10 x 200
1 x 08 x 200  

Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns
1 x 20 x 50
1 x 12 x 70


SHOULDERS

D/B Military Press
1 x 10 x 80
1 x 08 x 90
1 x 06 x 90
1 x 04 x 90   

One Arm Side Laterals
1 x 10 x 35
1 x 10 x 35
1 x 10 x 35

Upright rows
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 10 x 115

Shrugs
1 x 12 x 225
1 x 10 x 275
1 x 10 x 315


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hey buddy!!!  how the heck are you?  I'm very happy today after that workout.  Getting stronger bro!!!  Now I need to cut this damn weight and I'll be all hooked up!


Cardio...... 
I'm holding strength maybe losing a little bit but i dont care...
I'm lovin getting lean  Had some good ab comments and the girls...... they do look a little bit more


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

I hear you Peter. cardio.  I knoooow  but I just hate indoor cardio.  I gotta get my azz on the mountain bike.  This weather has to break soon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I am not looking forward to it..... my heart will be ripped from its comfort zone



It's gonna be funny!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

C'mon now...  Dont be a lame ass fucker.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I hear you Peter. cardio.  I knoooow  but I just hate indoor cardio.  I gotta get my azz on the mountain bike.  This weather has to break soon.


I prefer indoor


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> It's gonna be funny!!


Asshole!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 1, 2004)

Riss!!!!!  Wholly damn Avi Pic!!!  Oh man you look fantastic!!!  I'm soo jealous!!! Your getting better and better everytime I see you!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

Just showin off bud


----------



## firestorm (Mar 1, 2004)

Yea well I wanna show off too but I can't yet. Im not happy with myself yet.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Bumpity bump.

Update man!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

Naaa.. I don't really have much to update. Ho hum...yawn.  Seriously,, I haven't been on here much lately so I haven't been updating very much.  The only thing really that has changed is that I've since stopped taking all supplements such as 1T, M1T(really shouldn't even mention that one since I could only handle the lethargy for less then 2 weeks). The only thing I'm currently taking is Swole V.2, Supplementing my Daily Protein requirements with Isomatrix Reloaded and Nectar.  My lifts and size have pretty much leveled out which is pretty good since stopping the prohomones and M1T(legal steroid). I was expecting a decrease in both size and strength but luckily that hasn't occurred yet. knock on wood.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 20, 2004)

I took the M1T for 4 weeks and the lethargy was sooooo bad! I've been off for 2 weeks now and my lifts are still going up (slowly but surely! ) I got my test levels checked yesterday though and they were like 206. Normal range is like 250-820.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

Wholly test levels Batman!!!!!!  How did you ever last so long Rock if the Lethargy was that bad?  I just couldn't take it anymore bro.  I was sleeping my days away and I mean that literally.  I mean I'd wake up in the morning and then like an hour later sleep for another 3 hours only to rise and still feel like crap.  I missed multiple workouts because I had ZERO motivation or energy.   
I just placed an order with 1fast400 to get some stuff to combat that damn lethargy.   Ephedrine,Caffene, 1-AD.   In regards to the test level I bought some 6-OXO as well.  I'm giving this M1T one last try expecially since I bought 8 bottles of the stuff.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 20, 2004)

Druggo's


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

Jealous bastard Pete!! Your just jealous cause you can't import M1T to Australia. hahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

I kept taking naps to! When I was at work or preoccupied with something I was pretty ok but if I was home or just out I had to lay down ALL the time. I had no trouble sleeping at all during those 4 weeks! And I bought 20 bottles!  I'll wait till after my comp then use it stacked with 4-ad.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh i can get it here, but that would be naughty on my part 
I like keeping it above board


----------



## firestorm (Mar 21, 2004)

Well good for you Pete.(seriously) but .hopefully your competitors feel the same way bro.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 22, 2004)

Not likely bro.... we know what people are like.
Natural comp  Yeah right.....


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

WEll I'm glad you said that and not me. I'd hate it to appear I'm trying to discourage you or get your hopes down.  Win or loose with your outlook I already consider you a winner!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks B, i really know that i may be competeing against some users but thats ok. I'm only really competing against myself and doing the best that i can do. If i'm not told to step back i'll give e'm a  and a  
I'm very happy with the way my body is shaping out, i never in a million years thought i would look like this. Hey, i got abs  how many guys would kill for abs  A friend of mine does alot of modeling (comercials and stuff) He's eggin me to get a portfolio done and get my name down


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

Well my brother, I'd kill for your abs in a heart beat.  I honestly think you look fantastic.  I could only wish to look as good as you do right now.  You have done an unbelievable job and you SHOULD be very darn proud of yourself.  I know I am.  I'm also jealous which isn't fair to you because you're obviously working harder at this then I am.  This dieting crap isn't for me I have to tell you.  Everything just seems to be coming so hard for me as well as slow.  It's odd that my strength continues to increase little by little but I really don't see much improvements in my physic.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2004)

Don't feel alone Fire.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey maniclion.. lets start a self pitty club?? hahahaha   Seriously it is just so frustrating sometimes and yet very rewarding at others.  I just want more of those rewarding days.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Ahh.. there's the main man!  I will join the club if you start it lol


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2004)

Tell you what, I'll squeeze a workout in tonight if you do too.  Not just any WO one of those euphoric I am the master of my universe WO's where you feel no pain only the tension of your inner fibers and you want to pound your fists in the ground and roar.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 22, 2004)

hey did someone forget about his online girl


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ahh.. there's the main man!  I will join the club if you start it lol



hahaha ok you got it man. hahaha


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Tell you what, I'll squeeze a workout in tonight if you do too.  Not just any WO one of those euphoric I am the master of my universe WO's where you feel no pain only the tension of your inner fibers and you want to pound your fists in the ground and roar.


******************
Well I already did mine today and it was awesome.  So you owe me yours so get a move on.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey did someone forget about his online girl


OMG!!!  HEY JEN!!!! WOW I MISSED YOU?  WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN AND HOW HAS EVERYTHING BEEN WITH YOU.  I REALLY HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH LATELY MYSELF.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 22, 2004)

I have been focusing on training and getting into gear...enjoying being in love and things really couldnt be better     
I hope that you are doing well. I have missed chatting with you too. Soon enough we will chat.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

Hopefully sweetie.  You can call me sometime don't forget!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

What's doin seldom??


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

Exsqueeze me Ris?? Is that question directed towards me and if so...I don't understand it's wording.    
(your pics look better and better everytime I see them you bitch.hahaha)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah Bud.... Seldom as in seldom here.... not here very often


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

I figured as much but didn't want to assume Pete. lol   
Yea man,, I've been hanging "somewhere" else as of late.  A few pros have been helping me from another site so I've been there alot.  (Tom Prince and Bob Cicherillo)  I'm trying to beat you and Tank so I'm getting professional help hahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

Pm me the site


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

Done Pete. check your PMs


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Done Pete. check your PMs


i know the site, does someone else we know mod there!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes Tank but that person Mods at a few of them.  I think you know it though...I'll pm you the name as well to cure your curiosity my friend.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yes Tank but that person Mods at a few of them.  I think you know it though...I'll pm you the name as well to cure your curiosity my friend.


cool, i copied and pasted what you wrote and lost my entire sig, LMAO. i guess it was way too big!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

hahahahahahaha   I;m sorry Tank.  
Oh that is funny that you said that....my wife never said that!!!  Wish she would lie and say it was too big.  hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey hot stuff. 

Just wanted to pop in a say hello.
Hope all is well with you and you are injury free or at least feeling good.

I cant wait to see your fonal pics in a month  

Take care and give me a pm when you get some time


----------



## maniclion (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I figured as much but didn't want to assume Pete. lol
> Yea man,, I've been hanging "somewhere" else as of late.  A few pros have been helping me from another site so I've been there alot.  (Tom Prince and Bob Cicherillo)  I'm trying to beat you and Tank so I'm getting professional help hahahahaha




Oh, that's it I'm tapping Lee Labrada as my pro source.  Hopefully he has a vague recollection of who I am.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 3, 2004)

Smart Move Manc!!!   Hey J'BO nice to have you stop by for a spot of tea. sorry I wasn't home at the time. lol    We'll have to chat very soon dear.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2004)

hey bud


----------



## firestorm (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey M8 how's it going?  All going pretty well here.  Had a hell of an arm workout Friday but today(Saturday) my left elbow is killing me.  All good though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

Doesn't sound good man! Thats my main problem is pain in my left elbow. Where there is the pain? I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

I just bashed my way through my sore elbow... don't bother me now


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

Pain is in the tendon just below the bicep.  It also feels deeper inside when I twist my wrist as to flex.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

For the record, this elbow pain will not deter me from my training.  Worse case scenerio, I'll put an elbow wrap on when I do weighted pullups this week and by the time arm workout comes around again later in the week, I'll adjust excercises so not to antagonize it much.  Might do all dumbell work for example.  We'll see how it feels Friday(arm day)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Bri!
I had that damn pain myself..last year...really distracts from the workout. Good luck!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks B... It's tendonitis I'm sure.  It comes and goes.  This week it just came stright through the front door!!!!! 

** My elbow pain is like an "Inlaw"...It comes without notice and just doesn't know when to leave.  Every visit hurts. hehehehe


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

I've had it for quite awhile now. Elbow wrap helps and so does 4 ibuprofen and 2 extra strength tylenol before exercise.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

OUch your poor stomach lining!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

Crack out them firepants B  That'll fix that elbow up no prob's


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

your funny M8. lol


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2004)

OK boys, men, girls and laidies,
I'm back in the gym after a not so good summer in that respect.  It's been 3 weeks now that I've been back training and getting used to the routines again.  Still working on getting my poundages back to a respectful number.  Coming along and not as bad as I expected.  So I will try to get back in here and start reposting my routines as I was prior to the summer.  Peace everyone and wish me luck.  By the way, my weight is currently at 200 on the nose.  Lost some size but lost some nice bodyfat as well. I'm happy about that anyway.  later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2004)

Welcome back to the gym buddy! (and hopefully to IM )


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey thanks good buddy. Hey I liked your updated pics my man. Excellent work. Proud of ya.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 6, 2004)

hi Brian, glad to see ya back!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey brotha!
good to see you back as well!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

I think you need to start a new journal buddy, something fresh for the new return


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome back Fire!!  BTW am I a girl or a lady???


----------



## firestorm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey thanks everyone. and umm Sappy your a WOMAN.  wink wink


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

brown noser


----------



## gr81 (Sep 10, 2004)

Fire my man!! .. juss poppin my head in. glad to see your fat ass back in the gym. lol. only kidding . keep it poppin man, what it Do boy! peace


----------



## firestorm (Sep 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> brown noser


Sheeit Pete,, What would you call her????  Man I'm calling it the way I sees it and I sees her looking like a woman.  (see butt pic if you are confused as to what a "woman" looks like).  A girl is not built like that.  lol


----------



## firestorm (Sep 10, 2004)

Yooo Gman!!!! how's it going dawg!!!!  I'm back a few days and already in another fued with some dork named premier.  hahahahahaha


----------



## gr81 (Sep 10, 2004)

really?! imma stay outa this one cuz Pre's my man, yadaimean.. what are you beefing over? actually nevermind I have had enougfh IM drama to last a life time. At least you haven't had a tool named Randy telling you how it is....aaauuuugggghhh.. good grief! lol

well I am glad to se eyou in teh gym at any cost. Holla at yoru boy sometime, I have switched over to the dark side and am now powerlifting boy, doing the westside barbell thang and I LOVE it. peace B


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

She is a fox!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> hi Brian, glad to see ya back!!!


bump.................................biatch


----------



## firestorm (Sep 11, 2004)

hahaha  Tank gets a bit lean and mean and suddenly he is calling me his biatch!!!!   hahahahahaha  
Great seeing you again my friend and thanks.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 11, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> really?! imma stay outa this one cuz Pre's my man, yadaimean.. what are you beefing over? actually nevermind I have had enougfh IM drama to last a life time. At least you haven't had a tool named Randy telling you how it is....aaauuuugggghhh.. good grief! lol
> 
> well I am glad to se eyou in teh gym at any cost. Holla at yoru boy sometime, I have switched over to the dark side and am now powerlifting boy, doing the westside barbell thang and I LOVE it. peace B



Yo dawg Pre is one punk azz biatch bro.  You may like him but he is one arrogant asshole.  Thinks he can say whatever he wants and insult peeps and then can't take it back.  He's a punk ass bitch bro.  YOu need to find better bros.  peace


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> hahaha  Tank gets a bit lean and mean and suddenly he is calling me his biatch!!!!   hahahahahaha
> Great seeing you again my friend and thanks.


yeah....well, just wait 'till I get to start doing it!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 11, 2004)

Bman is that you in the avi pic bro?? damn bro if it is you, then you have my blessing to start calling me a biatch now!!! great job my man


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

NAw..that USED to be me..before these 12 hours days and life getting in the way.
Now I resemble a 'weeble wobble'..


----------

